# Gewalt ist geil? Warum mir manche Spiele zu weit gehen ...



## Lukas Schmid (20. Februar 2021)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Gewalt ist geil? Warum mir manche Spiele zu weit gehen ...* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Gewalt ist geil? Warum mir manche Spiele zu weit gehen ...*


----------



## Phone (20. Februar 2021)

Is das hier gerade so eine "Anti" Bewegung für alles ? 
Wir sollten froh sein dass wir nicht mehr in den 90er feststecken und Doom sowie Mortal Kombat 1 indiziert sind...


----------



## Basileukum (20. Februar 2021)

Kommt auf das Spiel an. Letzten Endes gibt es eigentlich ziemlich wenig Spiele ohne Gewalt, selbst in einem eher kinderfreundlichen Super Mario Bros. hat man ja schon als Kind Massenmord veranstaltet. Keine Ahnung wieviele Schildkröten etc. da früher dranglauben mußten, zudem war man auf Drogen unterwegs (siehe Magic Mushrooms).  

Klar ist es ein massiver Unterschied zu einem Bioshock, das wirklich verstörend wirkt, was aber nicht an der Gewalt alleine liegt sondern eher noch von der irren Welt getragen wird, die ihren eigenen eigentümlichen Charme aus dem Szenario zieht.

Schön, daß es da auch Spiele gibt, welche einen anderen Weg gehen. Ein Banished war z.B. ein Titel, welcher völlig ohne Gewalt oder sogar Geld auskam, was für eine wunderbare Idee. Allerdings können ja die Bewohner trotzdem sterben, wer kennt das berühmte "XY was hit by a rock" nicht? Bzw. wenn nicht genug Nahrung oder Behausung hast verhungern die Leute ja auch.

Der Mensch ist ein vielseitiges Wesen, auch Gewalt hat hier einen berechtigten Platz. Denn nur wer wehrhaft ist, der kann sich selbst verteidigen. Wer hier gut sein will und sich am Ende auf irgendwelche Gruppierungen, den guten Willen der anderen oder den Staat etc. verläßt, der ist nett daneben. Gut domestiziert  und halt eine degenerierte Sklavennatur mit der man es machen muß. Hört sich hart an, war aber immer so, ist so und wird immer so sein. Und das sage ich als Christ, welcher einen friedlichen Umgang für das Mittel der Wahl ansieht, was glaube ich bei den meisten Menschen so ist.

PS: "aber mir hat imponiert, dass Patrick hier nicht mit Allgemeinsätzen gearbeitet, sondern einfach sein subjektives Empfinden als solches dargelegt hat" Ja, das würde mir bei den Artikeln im Magazin auch besser gefallen!  "Wir meinen..." "Wir finden..." Ich frage mich da immer, welches "wir" die Redakteure da meinen. Ist gerade noch jemand bei euch beim Schreiben im Geist zuhause? Ist ja lustig, man ist dann nie allein.  Oder ist das dann eher ein Pluralis Majestatis, was dann nicht weniger beängstigend wäre. Gewöhnt euch dieses Stilmittel wieder ab.


----------



## Cap1701D (20. Februar 2021)

Für mich gehört dies einsortiert in eine größere Diskussion und zwar: dürfen Computerspiele anbieten, was man in der Wirklichkeit nicht darf? (Verkrüppelte) Kinder töten? Menschen durchschneiden? Frauen vergewaltigen? Körperteile abschneiden, Gewalt ausleben?
Von der Spieleindustrie hört man oft: alles was Spaß macht ist erlaubt. Das sehe ich nicht so. Zunächst einmal sind mMn alle Menschen krank, denen eines der o.g. Dinge Spaß macht. Glaubt man also, dass soetwas Spaß macht, ist man selber schon krank... Bei meiner aktuellen Lienlings-Netflix Serie kommt zu Beginn ein Hinweis, dass in der Folge ein Selbstmord stattfindet und unter welcher Telefonnummer man Hilfe bekommt, falls man ein ähnliches Verlangen selbst verspürt. Dass also gezeigtes Handeln eigenes Handeln initiieren, vereinfachen oder durchführbarer macht ist mittlerweile anerkannt. Das gilt auch für Computerspiele. Es ist kein Zufall, dass sämtliche Amok-Läufer in Deutschland entsprechende Spiele gespielt haben (auch wenn ich nicht daran glaube, dass diese Schuld an dem Amok-Lauf sind).
Kurzum: jeder, besonders die Spieleindustrie, hat Vorbildcharakter.

Gewalt und insbesondere Brutalität darf es daher aus meiner Sicht nur in realistischem Maße in Spielen geben und auch nur dort, wo es zur Realitätsabbildung nötig ist. Zweiter-Weltkrieg-Shooter ok, Street Fighter nein.


----------



## Wynn (20. Februar 2021)

> *Pfeif' auf Kreativität: Liebe Entwickler, klaut Ideen!
> Altbekanntes auf der PS5: Sony hat ein Kreativitätsproblem *



Das erste was ich in seiner Kolumen sammlung sah im Artikel 

Spec ops - The Line war einmalig aber auch nervig fand mit der weissen phophor szene - inzwischen hat sie aufgrund der alten grafik eh teilweise den schrecken verloren und brachte nur damals leute zum artikel schreiben wie 









						Gamers committing war crimes should suffer 'virtual consequences,' says Red Cross
					

The International Committee of the Red Cross has confirmed that it won't prosecute gamers for participating in pretend war crimes, but that doesn't mean it wants to leave the topic alone. The C...




					www.theverge.com
				




ich kann ganz klar gewalt in filmen/videospielen von echter gewalt trennen - weiss ja nicht wie bei anderen das ist.


----------



## EddWald (20. Februar 2021)

Was spricht gegen "Anti"? Menschen die Anti denken, können Pioniere für gesellschaftliche Entwicklungen sein.

Wenn es einen nicht juckt oder einem der Weitblick fehlt , sollte man solche Themen eventuell igorieren. Ich finds ok, selbst auf einer Spiele Plattform darf man diesem Medium ruhig auch mal kritisch gegenübertreten. Aber wie bei den letzen Artikeln des Autors ist es einfach zu mühseelig darüber zu diskutieren, da man sehr in die Tiefe gehen müsste um Ursache und Ursprung  dieser Entwicklung zu erörtern.


----------



## Cobar (20. Februar 2021)

Cap1701D schrieb:


> Für mich gehört dies einsortiert in eine größere Diskussion und zwar: dürfen Computerspiele anbieten, was man in der Wirklichkeit nicht darf? (Verkrüppelte) Kinder töten? Menschen durchschneiden? Frauen vergewaltigen? Körperteile abschneiden, Gewalt ausleben?
> Von der Spieleindustrie hört man oft: alles was Spaß macht ist erlaubt. Das sehe ich nicht so. Zunächst einmal sind mMn alle Menschen krank, denen eines der o.g. Dinge Spaß macht. Glaubt man also, dass soetwas Spaß macht, ist man selber schon krank... Bei meiner aktuellen Lienlings-Netflix Serie kommt zu Beginn ein Hinweis, dass in der Folge ein Selbstmord stattfindet und unter welcher Telefonnummer man Hilfe bekommt, falls man ein ähnliches Verlangen selbst verspürt. Dass also gezeigtes Handeln eigenes Handeln initiieren, vereinfachen oder durchführbarer macht ist mittlerweile anerkannt. Das gilt auch für Computerspiele. Es ist kein Zufall, dass sämtliche Amok-Läufer in Deutschland entsprechende Spiele gespielt haben (auch wenn ich nicht daran glaube, dass diese Schuld an dem Amok-Lauf sind).
> Kurzum: jeder, besonders die Spieleindustrie, hat Vorbildcharakter.
> 
> Gewalt und insbesondere Brutalität darf es daher aus meiner Sicht nur in realistischem Maße in Spielen geben und auch nur dort, wo es zur Realitätsabbildung nötig ist. Zweiter-Weltkrieg-Shooter ok, Street Fighter nein.


Vielen Dank für diese Analyse, Herr Doktor.
Für Leute mit dieser EInstellung gibt es ja dann noch den Brot-Simulator oder auch den Büroalltag-Simulator, damit es nicht zu viel Aufregung gibt. Halt, von wem kam das Fax da gerade? Der Puls steigt...

Andere Leute als krank zu bezeichnen, weil es nicht zu deiner Meinung passt, finde ich schon mal sehr seltsam.
Dann bitte auch alle Filme verbieten, in denen Gewalt angewendet wird oder Bücher... nicht, dass man da noch auf Ideen kommt, hm? 

Spiele müssen nicht durch Brutalität glänzen, nur um diese eben drin zu haben und teils ist das wohl auch das einzige Mittel, das diesen Spielen dann bleibt. Sofern es aber ins Setting passt und nicht aufgesetzt wirkt, stört es mich nicht. Allerdings spiele ich auch sehr gerne mal Hack & Slashs wie Diablo, Grim Dawn oder auch Dying Light und ähnliches und freue mich darüber, wie die Gegner nur so zerplatzen. Dass das alles vollkommen übertrieben ist, sollte jedem klar sein und doch macht es mir Spaß. Okay, bin ich eben "krank". Werd erwachsen und komm darüber hinweg. Die Welt ist nicht nur Friede, Freude, Eierkuchen und alles virtuell zu verbieten, was einem nicht in den Kram passt, wird daran nichts ändern.


----------



## Chemenu (20. Februar 2021)

Cap1701D schrieb:


> Gewalt und insbesondere Brutalität darf es daher aus meiner Sicht nur in realistischem Maße in Spielen geben und auch nur dort, wo es zur Realitätsabbildung nötig ist. Zweiter-Weltkrieg-Shooter ok, Street Fighter nein.


Das ist doch absurd. Ein realistischer Bürgerkriegsshooter wo man sieht wie Neugeborene gepfählt werden wäre dann ok, ein quietschbuntes Street Fighter ist aber zu gory? 

Gewalt in Filmen und Spielen wird niemandem aufgezwungen, man hat jederzeit die Wahl auszuweichen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (20. Februar 2021)

Gewalt in Spielen ist insofern in Ordnung bzw. akzeptabel wenn es zum Kontext passt. Über den Detailgrad kann man gern streiten, nicht jedes Spiel braucht den Schritt zum Gore-Porn.


----------



## Basileukum (20. Februar 2021)

Cap1701D schrieb:


> Es ist kein Zufall, dass sämtliche Amok-Läufer in Deutschland entsprechende Spiele gespielt haben (auch wenn ich nicht daran glaube, dass diese Schuld an dem Amok-Lauf sind).


Doch ist es, Zufall. Das ist das Zusammenwursten von Fakten um diese in einen Zusammenhang zu bringen. Wenn Du ein breites Phänomen nimmst und dann etwas reinlegst wirst immer einen Zusammenhang finden. 

Wir könnten nun schauen welcher Massenmörder mit dem Auto fährt, oder mit dem Bus oder gar schläft und ißt. Aaaahaaaaa, wer ißt, der hat das Potential Massenmörder zu werden, verdächtig, verdächtig!  Jetzt kannst das auch auf Basketball oder Fußball umlegen, auf Golf oder Briefmarkensammeln. Man merkt, nicht jede Korrelation macht Sinn. Im Gegenteil es wird zur Pseudowissenschaft und damit entweder a) blöde, b) infantil oder c) einfach degenerativ manipulativ. Und auf dieses Niveau wollen wir uns ja als werte PCGames Community nicht herabbegeben.


----------



## RedDragon20 (20. Februar 2021)

Wynn schrieb:


> ich kann ganz klar gewalt in filmen/videospielen von echter gewalt trennen - weiss ja nicht wie bei anderen das ist.


Ich kann dieses Argument beim besten Willen nicht nachvollziehen.  Das geht doch völlig am Thema vorbei.

Es geht doch überhaupt gar nicht darum, Fiktion von Realität trennen zu können. Diese Trennung beginnt schon im Kindesalter. Das ist überhaupt nicht das Problem und auch gar nicht Gegenstand der Debatte. Wenn ein erwachsener Mensch das nicht (mehr) kann, liegt eindeutig eine psychische Störung/Schädigung vor.

Jedes Kind, das bereits mit Videospielen und digitalen Medien in Berührung kam, weiß, dass Videospiele nicht real sind und die darin enthaltene Gewaltdarstellung damit auch nur fiktional sind. Erwachsene sowieso. Dennoch übt die Darstellung einen Einfluss auf uns aus.

Die Frage ist also eher, wie groß der Einfluss ist und nicht, ob man Fiktion von Realität unterscheiden kann. Deswegen ist es auch wichtig, sich selbst zu reflektieren und - sobald Kinder/Jugendliche im Spiel sind - mit ihnen darüber zu reden.

Ich habe mich bei manchen Videogames aufgrund diverser Gewaltdarstellungen auch unwohl gefühlt und fand es etwas "too much". Aber das bedeutet doch gar nicht, dass ich Fiktion nicht mehr von Realität unterscheiden kann. Man empfindet Unwohlsein genauso, wie man Spannung und Vorfreude beim Konsum von Medien empfindet. Hab ja auch schon öfter mal ein Buch weg gepackt, weil mir Szene X doch recht nahe ging. Mein Leben hab ich danach trotzdem weiter gelebt, ohne mich von der nächsten Klippe zu stürzen oder jemanden töten zu wollen. 

Die Frage, ab wann es zu viel wird, muss allerdings auch jeder für sich selbst entscheiden. Hierbei spielen aber auch verschiedene Faktoren eine Rolle. Die Persönlichkeit des Konsumenten, seine Lebenseinstellung, seine Lebenswelt. Aber auch die Art und Weise, wie die Gewalt dargestellt wird. Ob sie nur Selbstzweck ist, humorvoll/ironisch dargestellt wird oder einen tieferen Sinn hat.


----------



## Worrel (20. Februar 2021)

Basileukum schrieb:


> PS: "aber mir hat imponiert, dass Patrick hier nicht mit Allgemeinsätzen gearbeitet, sondern einfach sein subjektives Empfinden als solches dargelegt hat" Ja, das würde mir bei den Artikeln im Magazin auch besser gefallen!  "Wir meinen..." "Wir finden..." Ich frage mich da immer, welches "wir" die Redakteure da meinen.


Falscher Thread?
Im Artikeltext kommt kein einziges Mal ein "*wir*" im Sinne von "*wir *meinen/finden" vor.


----------



## EddWald (20. Februar 2021)

Wenn man genau diese Amokläufer herausnimmt, ist die große Verbindung zur Spielewelt eventuell die Art und Weise, WIE sie töten. Es ähnelt halt sehr einer klassischen Egoshooter Spielweise. Dasselbe mit diesen Verrückten, die mit Autos vorsätzlich in großen Mengen von Menschen fahren, erinnert doch sehr  stark an eine offene GTA Spielwelt. 

Ich pers spiele einige Spiele mit Gewalt, allerdings gehts mir pers um die Art und Weise der Darstellung bzw des Realismus. Genau das wird in letzer Zeit (geschuldet der modernen fast fotorealistischen Grafik), genau wie der Sex, in Spielen immer realistischer, sodas man sich wirklich Sorgen um die Gesellschaft machen könnte. Das traurige ist nämlich mMn, das wir Gewalttätiges Verhalten als Unterhaltung benutzen, als wäre es eine riesige lustige Party. Da liegt der moralische Knackpunkt. Plus dem Aspekt der totalen medialen Überflutung der Inhalte heutzutage.


----------



## Derjeniche (20. Februar 2021)

>  ...soll und darf jeder Entwickler machen, was er mag und es sollen Blut und Gedärme spritzen, bis der Raum rot ist, wenn das der Wunsch der Macher ist, künstlerische Freiheit und so.

Jaja künstlerische Freiheit so...

> Gewalt sollte, und damit bin ich beim Kern meiner These angekommen, kein Mittel zum Zweck sein.

....aber bitte nur soweit oder in einer Form/Darstellung, wie es dem Autor persönlich passt.

Also was darf es jetzt sein? Künstlerische Freiheit für die Entwickler, die völlig frei darüber entscheiden welche Grad an Gewalt und Gewaltdarstellung in ihrem Spiel vorkommt, oder sollen sie doch lieber das Ganze so anpassen, dass es dem Herrn Autor passt? 

Man kann nicht beides haben (außer es trifft sich zufällig mal in der Mitte).

Ich für meinen Teil bin ja stark dafür, dass die Entwickler da machen sollten was sie wollen und wenn mir ihr Werk nicht passt, aus welchen Gründen auch immer, dann kauf ich es halt nicht. Es gibt viele Aspekte, Features oder Mechaniken in einem Spiel über die man vorzüglich diskutieren kann. Gewalt bzw dessen Darstellung gehört da meiner Meinung nach nicht wirklich dazu, da das Empfinden darüber was zuviel, zuwenig oder angemessen ist, mehr noch als bei erwähnten anderen Eigenschaften, höchst subjektiv ist und es schwierig oder gar unmöglich ist, eine referenzierbare Diskussionsbasis herzustellen.


----------



## Wynn (20. Februar 2021)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Ich kann dieses Argument beim besten Willen nicht nachvollziehen.  Das geht doch völlig am Thema vorbei.



"Gewalt in Videospiele" ist doch das Thema und der grösste Kritikpunkt seit Anfang / Mitte der 90er bei Videospielen - besonders seit seit sie anfang 2000 immer realistischer wurden.


----------



## Worrel (20. Februar 2021)

Cap1701D schrieb:


> Für mich gehört dies einsortiert in eine größere Diskussion und zwar: dürfen Computerspiele anbieten, was man in der Wirklichkeit nicht darf? (Verkrüppelte) Kinder töten? Menschen durchschneiden? Frauen vergewaltigen? Körperteile abschneiden, Gewalt ausleben?


Wobei es im Artikel ja um eine persönliche Meinung zum Thema geht und des Öfteren extra betont wird, daß Spiele das ja durchaus zeigen *dürfen*.


Cap1701D schrieb:


> Von der Spieleindustrie hört man oft: alles was Spaß macht ist erlaubt. Das sehe ich nicht so.


Ich auch nicht. Wieso sollte "Spaß" der begrenzende Faktor sein?
Man kann ja auch durchaus Spielelemente integrieren, die (nicht aus Gameplay-, sondern aus moralischer Sicht) gerade *keinen *Spaß machen, um eine bestimmte Reaktion zu provozieren.

Beispiel _Hatred:_
In dem Amoklaufsimulator mit Missionen wie "_Säubere die Stadt"_, deren Ziel es ist, eine Counter Leiste für getötete Zivilisten zu füllen und die bestimmte Exekutionen besonders brachial - und ja: menschenverachtend - in Szene setzt. ging es mir nicht darum, Spaß zu haben, sondern ich fand es interessant, wie ablehnend ich der Spielhandlung gegenüber stand.

Auf eine gewisse Weise war das Spiel daher ein Augenöffner.
Denn wenn man sich mal vor Augen hält, was man in "normalen" Spielen mit Gegnern so alles tut - foltern, Kehlen durchschneiden, vom Dach stoßen, mit Pflöcken an die Wand nageln, verbrennen, vergiften, ausbluten lassen, zerteilen, von eingepflanzten Parasiten oder Heuschrecken zerfressen lassen, ...

... ganz sachlich betrachtet sind wir in vielen Spielen Selbstjustizler, die einfach alles abschlachten, was im Weg rumsteht. Hauptsache Loot, XP, Rohstoffe oder schlicht _"einfacher als langwierig drumherum zu schleichen"_


Cap1701D schrieb:


> Es ist kein Zufall, dass sämtliche Amok-Läufer in Deutschland entsprechende Spiele gespielt haben (auch wenn ich nicht daran glaube, dass diese Schuld an dem Amok-Lauf sind).


Es ist andersherum: Jemand, der mit dem Thema "Amoklauf" sympathisiert, wird auch entsprechende Medien konsumieren. Solche Medien können durchaus Auslöser sein, aber nicht die Ursache.
Auslöser sein kann aber auch, daß einem der Haustürschlüssel runtergefallen ist, kurz nachdem man eine kalte Windbrise genau ins Gesicht abgekriegt hat.
oder daß einem der Nachbar beim Verlassen des Hauses wieder mal auf den Sack ging.
oderoderoder.


Cap1701D schrieb:


> Gewalt und insbesondere Brutalität darf es daher aus meiner Sicht nur in realistischem Maße in Spielen geben und auch nur dort, wo es zur Realitätsabbildung nötig ist. Zweiter-Weltkrieg-Shooter ok, Street Fighter nein.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## cooper79 (20. Februar 2021)

das problem an der dargestellten gewaltvor allem aus film/fernseh sehe ich einfach darin das viele die dargestellte gewalt in die wirklichkeit übertragen und selbst nicht richtig einordnen können. 
mein lieblingsvergleich ist die berühmte bierflasche über den kopf ziehen.
in film/fernseh geht die flasche einfach kaputt der antagonist schüttelt sich kurz und weiter geht die klopperei.
im echten leben bleibt die flasche zu 99% ganz, der antagonist fällt um und trägt schwerste kopfverletzungen davon.
ich glaube viele würden sich 2mal überlegen ob sie zuschlagen/zustechen/schiessen sollen, wenn ihnen die wirkliche tragweite dieses handelns bewusst wäre.
in den medien bekommt man ja aber nur die verharmlosung solcher taten zu sehen, da steckt einer 10kugeln ein oder bekommt 20messerstiche ab, wen juckts der ballert einfach weiter,  da brauch sich keiner wundern das alles aus dem ruder läuft.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (20. Februar 2021)

Cap1701D schrieb:


> Es ist kein Zufall, dass sämtliche Amok-Läufer in Deutschland entsprechende Spiele gespielt haben (auch wenn ich nicht daran glaube, dass diese Schuld an dem Amok-Lauf sind).


Weitere Verbindungen, alle haben Brot gegessen, Luft geatmet, ... usw. usf.
Wie Millionen andere die so etwas machen auch, die aber eben nicht den Schritt zum Amok gehen. 

Es ist halt billig auf solche Weise Verbindungen herzustellen, insbesondere wenn die "Regel" in Wirklichkeit die "Ausnahme" ist, welche die Regel bestätigt. 


Man kann sich gerne darüber unterhalten ob gewisse Darstellungen in Spielen, Filmen, Serien oder Büchern "too much" bzw. unnötig sind, aber es ist auch eine Setting Frage.

Wenn ich (natürlich fiktiv) in einem Dying Light befürchten muß das ich bei lebendigen Leib gefressen werde, dann wird verteidigen mit allen Mitteln sicherlich OK sein.
Ob man in einem sportlichen Turnier allerdings als Belohnung einen finalen finishing Move machen darf wird sicherlich zu weit gehen.


----------



## Worrel (20. Februar 2021)

Derjeniche schrieb:


> > >  ...soll und darf jeder Entwickler machen, was er mag und es sollen Blut und Gedärme spritzen, bis der Raum rot ist, wenn das der Wunsch der Macher ist, künstlerische Freiheit und so.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wo ist das Problem?
Gewaltdarstellung darf laut Gesetz nun mal .... [dies und jenes]
... aber vom Anspruch eines qualitativ hochwertigen  Produktes findet er eben, die Hersteller sollten sich nicht alles herausnehmen was man darf, *nur weil *man es darf.

Genauso wie eine offizielle Serien Folge einer x-beliebigen TV Show durchaus pornographisch sein *darf *(dann natürlich mit entsprechenden Alterskennzeichnungen und Verbreitungsbeschränkungen belegt), es aber *besser ist*, wenn man aus Gründen der Kontinuität beim bisherigen Zielgruppe bleibt.


Derjeniche schrieb:


> ...wenn mir ihr Werk nicht passt, aus welchen Gründen auch immer, dann kauf ich es halt nicht.


Dank Meinungsfreiheit darf ich mein Mißfallen aber trotzdem problemlos äußern. Toll, nicht?


----------



## Gast1661893802 (20. Februar 2021)

cooper79 schrieb:


> da steckt einer 10kugeln ein oder bekommt 20messerstiche ab, wen juckts der ballert einfach weiter,  da brauch sich keiner wundern das alles aus dem ruder läuft.


Das ist nicht zwangsläufig tötlich, es gibt reichlich Leute die derartiges sogar in größeren Anzahlen überlebt haben, wenn auch idR mit Nachwirkungen.
Solange keine elementaren Organe oder Arterien verletzt werden ist der Körper verdammt Wiederstandsfähig.


----------



## RedDragon20 (20. Februar 2021)

Wynn schrieb:


> "Gewalt in Videospiele" ist doch das Thema und der grösste Kritikpunkt seit Anfang / Mitte der 90er bei Videospielen - besonders seit seit sie anfang 2000 immer realistischer wurden.


Ja, natürlich. 

Aber mit dem Argument "Ich kann Fiktion von Realität unterscheiden" schießt man völlig am Thema vorbei. Denn darum geht es nicht.


----------



## Grolt (20. Februar 2021)

Cap1701D schrieb:


> . Es ist kein Zufall, dass sämtliche Amok-Läufer in Deutschland entsprechende Spiele gespielt haben (auch wenn ich nicht daran glaube, dass diese Schuld an dem Amok-Lauf sind).



Alle Amok-Läufer haben auch irgendwann mal Brot gegessen und Wasser getrunken....

Weltweit spielen mehrere Millionen Menschen gewalthaltige Spiele ohne auch nur den Gedanken zu haben jemanden ernsthaft zu verletzten oder gar töten zu wollen.


----------



## loud_noises (20. Februar 2021)

Also mich hat die Gewalt in Bioshock Infinite schockiert und war damit ein Teil des Erlebnisses.

Und das obwohl ich auch häufig brutale Filme und Spiele konsumiere.

Fazit: Menschen empfinden sehr unterschiedlich.

Ich habe aber schon bemerkt, dass es gut tun kann mal einen gewissen Zeitraum auf Dinge bewusst zu verzichten.
Ein halbes Jahr ohne gewalttätige Medien (auch Musik kann dazu gehören).
Ein halbes Jahr ohne Nachrichten.
Ein halbes Jahr ohne Politik.
EIn halbes Jahr ohne Kommentare zu lesen.
usw.


----------



## OttoNormalmensch (20. Februar 2021)

Es hilft einfach nichts. Am Ende des Tages sind es ja doch nur bunte Lichter, die über die Mattscheibe flackern. Für alles andere gibt es den Hinweis "Cartoon Violence"


----------



## Basileukum (20. Februar 2021)

Worrel schrieb:


> Falscher Thread?
> Im Artikeltext kommt kein einziges Mal ein "*wir*" im Sinne von "*wir *meinen/finden" vor.


Hab ich jetzt nicht explizit drauf geachtet beim Lesen der aktuellen PC Games ist mir es aber aufgefallen, in der letzten Ausgabe glaub ich auch schon. Und was raus muß muß raus, das ist ja damit erledigt.  Hab da nicht den Nerv jeden Schreiber extra anzumailen, womöglich die Mail auch noch im Spam landet oder aus gekränkter Eitelkeit erst garnicht zur Kenntniss genommen und frech weggeklickt wird.


----------



## Gast1664917803 (20. Februar 2021)

LukasSchmid schrieb:


> Muss ich in Assassin's Creed Valhalla wirklich sehen, wie die Köpfe und Gliedmaßen meiner Feinde in alle Richtungen wegfliegen?



Kurz und knapp - ja sollten sie?
Was erwartet der Autor denn, nach einem Hieb auf die Körperteile eines Menschen mit Äxten und Schwertern?
Etwa einen kleinen Papierschnitt?
Die Frage ist, wie man die "Ergebnisse" dieser Gewalt darstellt.
Noch mit fettem Soundtrack untermalt oder eher ohne Musik und die verzweifelten Schreie allerorts der schwer Verwundeten?



LukasSchmid schrieb:


> Nur weil man etwas tun kann, heißt das nicht, dass man es auch tun sollte, weswegen ich auch bei Filmfans die Stirn runzle, die in Ekstase verfallen, wenn eine Comic-Verfilmung in den USA die an Erwachsene gerichtete Jugendschutzeinstufung "R" bekommt..


Deadpool war etwas absolut neues, nach der gefühlten praktisch völlig verletzungsfreien Waschmittelwerbung der sonstigen Superheldencomicverfilmungen.
Wenn der Autor das nicht verstehen kann, ist das eher sein Problem als das des Mediums oder der "ekstatischen" Filmfans.



LukasSchmid schrieb:


> Man sieht also, nicht nur das Medium Videospiele muss noch erwachsen werden,


Man sieht lediglich, das der Autor ganz schön arrogant seine Weltsicht als die einzig wahre propagiert, da das Medium Videospiele "noch erwachsen werden muß".


LukasSchmid schrieb:


> und wer weiß, mit immer höherer gesellschaftlicher Akzeptanz kann das ja vielleicht eines Tages auch passieren.


Wakeup-Call: Wir sind im Jahr 2021 und nicht mehr Ende der 90er bzw. Anfang der 00er - Computerspiele sind schon fast maximal gesellschaftlich akzeptiert - sonst würde die Branche nicht höhere Einnahmen als die Filmindustrie einspielen.


LukasSchmid schrieb:


> Und bis dahin träume ich von dem Tag, an dem ich bei einer intensiv-brutalen Stelle gebannt auf den Bildschirm starre und mitleide und nicht am Cola nippe, pausiere und gelangweilt auf die Toilette gehe.


Na viel Spaß beim weiterträumen bis hinein in den Seniorenstift - mit jedem Jahr wird diese Langeweile mehr und mehr werden, weil man alles schon in der einen oder anderen Form gesehen und gespielt hat.


Cap1701D schrieb:


> Für mich gehört dies einsortiert in eine größere Diskussion und zwar: dürfen Computerspiele anbieten, was man in der Wirklichkeit nicht darf? (Verkrüppelte) Kinder töten? Menschen durchschneiden? Frauen vergewaltigen? Körperteile abschneiden, Gewalt ausleben?


Wenn du mir jetzt noch sagst in welchen Spielen man denn Kinder oder Behinderte tötet und Frauen vergewaltigt, käme mir diese Aussage nicht vor wie aus dem Playbook einer Anita Sarkeesian oder eines Jack Thompson. 
GTA ist auch so ein Mördersimulator wo man fürs Töten von Zivilisten Punkte sammelt...


----------



## Spiritogre (20. Februar 2021)

LarryMcFly schrieb:


> Wakeup-Call: Wir sind im Jahr 2021 und nicht mehr Ende der 90er bzw. Anfang der 00er - Computerspiele sind schon fast maximal gesellschaftlich akzeptiert - sonst würde die Branche nicht höhere Einnahmen als die Filmindustrie einspielen.


Muss ich auch sagen. Außer ein paar Politikern und religiösen, weltfremden Jugendschützern gibt es eigentlich niemanden mehr, für den Videospiele "Teufelszeug" sind und die Jugend verrohen. Und besagte Personen tun das auch nur, weil sie für ihre Agenda eine Sau brauchen, die sie durch das Dorf treiben können. 

Hier haben übrigens, denke ich, Mobile Games auch ganz stark selbst bei den letzten Hinterwäldlern zu einem Umdenken beigetragen. Denn letztlich kennt jeder irgendwen, der zumindest mal auf dem Smartphone eine Runde zockt und kann deswegen auch einfach nichts mehr dagegen sagen.


----------



## Worrel (20. Februar 2021)

LarryMcFly schrieb:


> Man sieht lediglich, das der Autor ganz schön arrogant seine Weltsicht als die einzig wahre propagiert, da das Medium Videospiele "noch erwachsen werden muß".


Der Autor sagt seine Meinung und steht dazu. Er stellt lediglich die Frage, ob man sowas zeigen *sollte.*

Ich verstehe nicht, wieso das konkrete Beschreiben seiner Meinung immer als arrogant, "die einzig wahre" bezeichnet und mitunter auch noch behauptet wird, daß man dann alles andere verbieten wolle oä.

Eine Meinungsäußerung ist schlicht eine Meinungsäußerung. Ende.


LarryMcFly schrieb:


> Wenn du mir jetzt noch sagst in welchen Spielen man denn Kinder oder Behinderte tötet und Frauen vergewaltigt, käme mir diese Aussage nicht vor wie aus dem Playbook einer Anita Sarkeesian oder eines Jack Thompson.


Mindestens zum Vergewaltigungsszenario gibt es einige japanische Kandidaten.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (20. Februar 2021)

Der erwähnte Punkt mit fliegenden Köpfen und Körperteilen in AC Valhalla habe ich schon vor Release etwas kritisch gesehen. Nicht weil ich es abstoßend finde, aber AC hat bis dahin immer ein gewisses Limit der visuellen Gewalt eingehalten. Es floss Blut, es wurden Menschen (insbesondere mit der versteckten Klinge) erdolcht, Körper durchbohrt, Genicke gebrochen, solche Sachen halt. Es wurde aber nie soweit gegangen dass Extremitäten sichtbar abgetrennt wurden. 

Ich finde sowas hätte es in Valhalla nicht gebraucht, denn auch frühere AC-Helden haben mit Äxten und ähnlichen Waffen hantiert. Ein kleiner Blutschwall und eine passende Todesanimation reichten völlig. Diese hier nun dargestellte Steigerung der visuellen Gewalt passt mir persönlich nicht so gut ins AC-Bild hinein.


----------



## Zybba (20. Februar 2021)

Schwieriges Thema.
Ich bin etwas erschrocken, dass hier doch mehrfach Parallelen zu realen Taten gezogen werden.
Das erinnert mich so an Christian Pfeiffer und co.
Ist ja nicht so, dass es geisteskranke Killer erst seit Videospielen gibt...
Natürlich können sie sich heute besser "inspirieren" lassen und es gibt einfach mehr mediale Aufmerksamkeit.

Ich persönlich finde, dass das Spiele genau wie andere Medien die Brutalität (im rechtlichen Rahmen) ausreizen dürfen.
Genau wie der @LukasSchmid behalte ich mir dann aber vor, dass nicht zu genießen oder deswegen nicht zu spielen.
Allerdings ist meine Hemmschwelle da doch deutlich höher.
Explizit kann ich mich gerade nur an die berüchtigte GTA V Folterszene und Hatred erinnern.
Erstere hat mir keinen Spaß gemacht, zweiteres wollte ich nicht spielen.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (21. Februar 2021)

Worrel schrieb:


> Mindestens zum Vergewaltigungsszenario gibt es einige japanische Kandidaten.


Ja, als ältestes Beispiel dürfte vermutlich Fuckman dienen, damals aber noch massiver Pixelbrei.
Ich habe auch schon einige (min 2) Fernostdinger gesehen.

Allerdings sind das keine Spiele an sich, dort geht es ausschließlich darum das zu tun, was mit der Diskussion nicht im Ansatz etwas zu tun hat.
Ein Spiel mit anderem Hintergrund und Mechaniken, bei dem man das als "Bonus" machen könnte ist mir nicht bekannt.
(allerdings nehme ich mir nicht heraus 100% des Marktes zu überblicken)

Das ist so als ob man zu einer Gerechtigkeits Analyse nur Aussagen extremer Straftäter in die Wertung nimmt und damit dann hausieren geht.


----------



## Wamboland (21. Februar 2021)

Ich habe keinerlei Problem mit Gewalt in Spielen oder Filmen. Da habe ich noch keine Grenze erreicht.
Nur wenn ich weiß das es echten Aufnahmen sind (Dokus, Reportagen) dann komme ich schnell an meine Grenze. Da reicht dann schon eine OP bei der die Kamera drauf hält ^^

Ich trenne massiv zwischen Fiktion und Realität. Filme wie Schindler's Liste schlagen da höher aus, weil ich weiß das es passiert ist, aber da es Schauspieler sind hat es nicht die selbe Wirkung auf mich wie echte Fotos oder Aufnahmen aus der Zeit. Was nicht bedeutet das ich in Spielen keine Emotionen empfinde. 

Bei Videospielen wüsste ich ehrlich nicht was mich da ekeln sollte ... ein Spiel wie Hatred damals war nur albern. Daran war (ohne den Kontext des "Hypes" den die Medien generiert haben) nichts besonders brutal oder verwerflich aus meiner Sicht. Die Zerstörungs-Physik war ganz nett - mehr hab ich nicht mehr im Kopf. Selbe gilt auch für "Rape Day" das einfach nur durch die Aufmerksamkeit der Medien und SNs ein Thema wurde. Das war ein richtig schlechtes Porn Game, das eigentlich keiner Nennung würdig gewesen wäre. Da gibt es "bessere" Spiele in dem Genre die sich mit dem Thema "Rape" beschäftigen. Ist nicht mein Fetisch, aber wem es gefällt - bitte. Besser als wenn er/sie es in der Realität ausübt. Und nein - ich glaube nicht das es Leute dazu bringt, genau so wie dies bei Ballerspielen usw. nicht der Fall ist. 

Ich fand es immer lustig wie sich über C&C echauffiert wurde, aber in CIV konnte ich bedenkenlos Atombomben auf Zivilisten werfen. Kein Problem  - Hatte meine ich ne FSK 6 - aber nie höher als FSK 12.
Da finde ich es immer lächerlich das lediglich die Darstellung einen Unterschied macht - für mich ist die Implikation deutlich wichtiger. In C&C war Krieg und es wurden (fast?) nur Soldaten getötet. In den meisten 4X Spielen ist Massenmord und Genozid absolut nicht unüblich.

Spiele wie Bulletstorm waren einfach lustig und hatten ne nette Mechanik - mehr nicht. Postal 2 war eine geniale Satire und ich kann mich noch heute über die die Kirchen-Mission oder die Katzen-Schalldämpfer beömmeln. Wie gesagt - zu viel Gewalt hab ich noch nicht gesehen.


----------



## Gast1664917803 (21. Februar 2021)

Worrel schrieb:


> Ich verstehe nicht, wieso das konkrete Beschreiben seiner Meinung immer als arrogant, "die einzig wahre" bezeichnet und mitunter auch noch behauptet wird, daß man dann alles andere verbieten wolle oä.
> Eine Meinungsäußerung ist schlicht eine Meinungsäußerung. Ende.


Tja das ist halt so mit Meinungen, die meisten Leute "glauben" daran, deswegen ist über Meinungen zu diskutieren die meiste Zeit zwecklos.
Das man "alles andere verbieten wolle" habe ich nicht geschrieben, daß hast du einfach mal dazugedichtet - wenn du schon auf meinen Text eingehst, dann solltest du das lieber unterlassen - denn wenn du so auf Meinung pochst, solltest du nicht meine mit der anderer vermischen, das ist unlauter.
Wer seiner Meinung  nach glaubt, daß Videospiele erst noch erwachsen werden müßen, hat eben eine arrogante Meinung - meine Meinung.
Da kannst du dich noch so oft auf den Kopf stellen. Punkt.
Wenn dir oder dem Autor meine Meinung über eure Meinung nicht passt, obwohl man frei seine Meinung in einem Artikel verfasst, sollte man entweder a.) den Artikel sein lassen, b.) die Kommentarspalte abschalten oder mit meiner Meinung leben, um dann im Anschluß seine eigene Meinung dazu zu verzapfen, was der eigenen Meinung nach nicht in Ordnung wäre - meine Meinung und was du deiner Meinung nach wahrscheinlich auch wahrgenommen hast.
Habe ich schon genug über Meinungen geschrieben? 


Worrel schrieb:


> Mindestens zum Vergewaltigungsszenario gibt es einige japanische Kandidaten.


Ja das stimmt, aber da buddelt man dann schon arg tief in der Schmuddelkiste ganz hinten im Hinterhof.
Da gibt es bestimmt auch irgendwelche Mods, bei denen man Kinder töten werden kann, so sie im Spiel sind.
Bei Steam oder Mediamarkt wird man die wohl aber nicht finden (gehe ich mal von aus) und bei so einer "gesellschaftlichen Diskussion" werden 99% der Spieler noch nicht mal von solchen Titeln gehört haben.
Das wäre so wie (Achtung Achtung Vergleichsalarm!) wenn wir über härtere Pornos im Fernsehen als Gesellschaft diskutieren sollten - praktisch  für die breite Gesellschaft in diesem Medium nicht existierend, außer man hat Zugriff auf Hardware zu den entsprechenden Spartenkanälen, von denen die meisten auch nichts wissen, außer sie zappen zufällig mal über den Namen ganz hinten in der Liste beim Programme einrichten.
"Durchgeschnitte Menschen" und Körperteile wiederum, gibt es sehr wohl häufiger auch in Spielen (z.B. Mortal Kombat)


----------



## Worrel (21. Februar 2021)

LarryMcFly schrieb:


> Tja das ist halt so mit Meinungen, die meisten Leute "glauben" daran, deswegen ist über Meinungen zu diskutieren die meiste Zeit zwecklos.


Das ist nur eine Ausrede, sich nicht mit anderen Meinungen beschäftigen zu müssen und dadurch  selbstdefiniert "glaubensfrei" auf seiner Meinung beharren zu können. 

Wer einer eine gut begründete Meinung hat, hat das überhaupt rein gar nichts mit "glauben" zu tun. Dann hat derjenige halt Argumente aufgeschnappt und Sachverhalte eingeordnet, die zu einem bestimmten Ergebnis führen.
Wenn du nun andere Argumente lieferst, kann das gesammelte Ergebnisse über den Haufen werfen und somit kann derjenige dann seine Meinung ändern.  

Aber das ist natürlich mehr Aufwand, als einfach nur zu sagen: _"Der glaubt seine Meinung und ist arrogant" _


LarryMcFly schrieb:


> Das man "alles andere verbieten wolle" habe ich nicht geschrieben, daß hast du einfach mal dazugedichtet - wenn du schon auf meinen Text eingehst, dann solltest du das lieber unterlassen - denn wenn du so auf Meinung pochst, solltest du nicht meine mit der anderer vermischen, das ist unlauter.


Lies, was da steht. Mit keinem Wort habe ich geschrieben, daß die aufgezählten Punkte alle *auf dich *zutreffen würden.
Das ist ein Punkt, in dem ich mir mal Luft gemacht habe bezüglich gewisser Diskussions "Argumente", die im Internet häufig auftreten. Ich habe den Punkt sogar noch mit einem _"Mitunter wird auch noch behautet" _abgegrenzt, um extra deutlich klar zu machen, daß das jetzt nichts ist, was *du *gesagt hast. 

Aber du kannst natürlich auch dabei bleiben, deine Meinung zur Interpretation dieses Absatzes zu glauben. 


LarryMcFly schrieb:


> Wer seiner Meinung  nach glaubt, daß Videospiele erst noch erwachsen werden müßen, hat eben eine arrogante Meinung - meine Meinung.
> Da kannst du dich noch so oft auf den Kopf stellen. Punkt.


Dann stell ich mich mal auf den Kopf, denn das ist Schwachsinn.

_Arrogant _ist jemand, der meint, er sei was Besseres und (im Falle von Diskussionen und Texten) die anderen könnten froh sein, wenn er sie an seiner Weisheit teilhaben ließe.
Daher kann eine Meinung nur dann arrogant sein, wenn sie die eigene Person betrifft - man also meint, die anderen seien halt nicht intelligent genug; jeder Satz von einem selber sei ein Segen für die Menschheit etc

Wenn man jetzt lediglich einer bestimmten Meinung über Videospiele ist und diese vertritt, kann das gar nicht arrogant sein, weil es keine überhebliche Einstellung seiner eigenen Person beinhaltet.


LarryMcFly schrieb:


> Wenn dir oder dem Autor meine Meinung über eure Meinung nicht passt, obwohl man frei seine Meinung in einem Artikel verfasst, sollte man [...] seine eigene Meinung [...] verzapfen, was der eigenen Meinung nach nicht in Ordnung wäre - [...]


Schön, daß du jetzt den Sinn und Zweck eines Diskussionsforums definiert hast.
Aber warum? Das ist uns doch allen klar.


----------



## RedDragon20 (21. Februar 2021)

LarryMcFly schrieb:


> Tja das ist halt so mit Meinungen, die meisten Leute "glauben" daran, deswegen ist über Meinungen zu diskutieren die meiste Zeit zwecklos.


Wieso diskutierst du dann, wenn es zwecklos ist? 

Man ist doch nicht Meinung X und Y, wenn diverse Faktoren einen nicht dazu gebracht hätten. Das ist völlig normal und grundsätzlich nichts, was man kritisieren muss. Man kann trotzdem durch einen Diskurs zu einem anderen Ergebnis kommen oder zumindest auf Augenhöhe miteinander diskutieren. 

Was du hier machst, ist aber weit entfernt von "auf Augenhöhe" diskutieren.


----------



## Spiritogre (21. Februar 2021)

Zybba schrieb:


> Explizit kann ich mich gerade nur an die berüchtigte GTA V Folterszene


Ich besitze inzwischen alle 3D GTA Teile aber ich werde irgendwie nicht richtig warm mit ihnen. Der Grund ist nicht mal so sehr die Gewaltdarstellung wie diese Folterszene an sich sondern vor allem, dass mir die Charaktere alle so unsympathisch sind, dass ich mich nicht mit ihnen identifizieren kann und mir deswegen auch völlig egal ist, was da auf dem Bildschirm geschieht. Dadurch habe ich aber immer eine starke Distanz zum Spiel und verliere schnell die Lust.


----------



## Gast1664917803 (21. Februar 2021)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Wieso diskutierst du dann, wenn es zwecklos ist?


Die meiste Zeit... .
Außerdem lese ich trotzdem gerne die Meinung anderer, egal für wie bescheuert ich sie halten mag.
Nur mich selbst bestätigen brauche ich ja nicht - ich bin ja schon großartig! 


RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Was du hier machst, ist aber weit entfernt von "auf Augenhöhe" diskutieren.


Ich hab hier doch nur meine Meinung zur Meinung zum besten gegeben und keinen Diskurs geführt...


----------



## schweibi (21. Februar 2021)

Da ist ein allgemeines Problem der Kreativen scheinbar: Wenn man nicht genug kreativität für eine entsprechend füllende Story besitzt, egal, einfach mal ein paar abgerissene Köpfe en Detail zeigen oder die Leerstelle mit einer völlig unnötigen (weil die Story an keinem Punkt nur einen Millimeter voranbringenden) Sexscene füllen, dann fällt es nicht so auf. Ist in Filmen, Serien und auch Spielen leider inzwischen langweilender Alltag geworden.


----------



## RedDragon20 (21. Februar 2021)

LarryMcFly schrieb:


> Ich hab hier doch nur meine Meinung zur Meinung zum besten gegeben und keinen Diskurs geführt...


Aber genau das tut man doch in einem Diskurs. Wir diskutieren doch auch gerade.


----------



## Spiritogre (21. Februar 2021)

LarryMcFly schrieb:


> Ich hab hier doch nur meine Meinung zur Meinung zum besten gegeben und keinen Diskurs geführt...


Ich bin nach so einem Artikel ja sogar beinahe der Meinung Herr Schmid hat den falschen Job und sollte lieber was anderes machen, wenn er so Probleme mit Gewaltdarstellung und Co. hat. Ich kann da nur mit dem Kopf schütteln.

Wenn bei Gewaltdarstellungen das Blut literweise spritzt, dann ist das eher Satire, das hatte Monty Python schon bei Ritter der Kokosnuss. Ich finde es eher erschreckend, dass das dann bei dem Monty Python Film wegen dem Kontext keine Auswirkungen auf die Altersfreigabe hat. 
Aber da zeigt sich, wie heuchlerisch das ganze Thema letztlich ist, wie Wamboland oben schön anführte, bei Civilization schmeißt man mit Atombomben und tötet Milliarden. Weil die Darstellung abstrakt ist, ist die Altersfreigabe niedrig. Der Kontext wird hier nicht beachtet. 
Warum wird also der Kontext beachtet, wenn auch die Darstellung explizit ist. Das ist letztlich messen mit zweierlei Maß.


----------



## MichaelG (21. Februar 2021)

Es hängt stark vom Kontext ab. Ein Spiel wie Rape-Day oder der eine Shooter der dann auch schnell auf dem Index gelandet ist wegen sinnloser Gewalt (Name gleich einmal entfallen) gehen mir schlichtweg zu weit. 

Bei einem COD, BF und Co. stört es mich nicht unbedingt. Klingt vielleicht nach Doppelmoral ist aber so.


----------



## schokoeis (21. Februar 2021)

Nö Lukas, seh ich gar nicht so. Das kann auch ein Stilmittel sein, wie in The Boys oder Rodriguez/Tarantino-Filmen. Wenn man das nicht mag schaut man sich es nicht an/spielt es nicht.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (21. Februar 2021)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Der erwähnte Punkt mit fliegenden Köpfen und Körperteilen in AC Valhalla habe ich schon vor Release etwas kritisch gesehen. Nicht weil ich es abstoßend finde, aber AC hat bis dahin immer ein gewisses Limit der visuellen Gewalt eingehalten. Es floss Blut, es wurden Menschen (insbesondere mit der versteckten Klinge) erdolcht, Körper durchbohrt, Genicke gebrochen, solche Sachen halt. Es wurde aber nie soweit gegangen dass Extremitäten sichtbar abgetrennt wurden.
> 
> Ich finde sowas hätte es in Valhalla nicht gebraucht, denn auch frühere AC-Helden haben mit Äxten und ähnlichen Waffen hantiert. Ein kleiner Blutschwall und eine passende Todesanimation reichten völlig. Diese hier nun dargestellte Steigerung der visuellen Gewalt passt mir persönlich nicht so gut ins AC-Bild hinein.



Dass die Gewalt, die man den NPC in Valhalla zufüget, nun sichtbarer ist, finde ich eigentlich recht konsequent. Wenn man einen Körper derartig mit diversen Waffen bearbeitet, kommt eben nicht nur ein kleiner Blutschwall dabei raus. Das zu kaschieren ist schon fast so, wie „damals“ grünes, statt rotes Blut bei virtuellen Opfern. Man verkörpert in AC Charaktere, die Hunderte von Menschen töten und das auch mit schweren Waffen. Das kann einem durch eine solche Darstellung auch klarer werden.

Da musste ich ja beim FFVII Remake drüber nachdenken. Man gerät an eine Gruppe Soldaten und wirbelt mit einem sehr großen Schwert durch die Gegner. Auswirkungen hat das kaum, was ja auch ok ist, aber ich dachte schon, dass das eigentlich ziemlich unschön aussehen würde, wenn man mal ehrlich ist.

Was ich bei Valhalls aber auch übertrieben finde, sind diese „Kill Cam“-Szenen, wenn man einen wichtigen Charakter mit der versteckten Klinge tötet. Ja, das mag einem auch irgendwie zeigen, was man da gerade alles so kaputt macht, aber das hat eher was von so comichaften Spielen wie Mortal Combat.

Aber man kann diese Inhalte in Valhalla auch deaktivieren, damit man weiter einen sauberen Massenmord durchführen kann. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und ja, bei mir ist alles an.


----------



## Worrel (21. Februar 2021)

LarryMcFly schrieb:


> Die meiste Zeit... .
> Außerdem lese ich trotzdem gerne die Meinung anderer, egal für wie bescheuert ich sie halten mag.
> Nur mich selbst bestätigen brauche ich ja nicht - ich bin ja schon großartig!
> 
> Ich hab hier doch nur meine Meinung zur Meinung zum besten gegeben und keinen Diskurs geführt...


Man _könnte _jetzt argumentieren, daß das ganz schön arrogant sei, deine hochheilige Meinung in den Thread zu semmeln, du dir dann aber für einen entsprechende Diskurs zu schade bist....


----------



## Worrel (21. Februar 2021)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Wenn bei Gewaltdarstellungen das Blut literweise spritzt, dann ist das eher Satire, das hatte Monty Python schon bei Ritter der Kokosnuss.


oder im Tennis Sketch




__ Dailymotion
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x3bnzme

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.





Spiritogre schrieb:


> Ich finde es eher erschreckend, dass das dann bei dem Monty Python Film wegen dem Kontext keine Auswirkungen auf die Altersfreigabe hat.
> Aber da zeigt sich, wie heuchlerisch das ganze Thema letztlich ist, wie Wamboland oben schön anführte, bei Civilization schmeißt man mit Atombomben und tötet Milliarden. Weil die Darstellung abstrakt ist, ist die Altersfreigabe niedrig. Der Kontext wird hier nicht beachtet.
> Warum wird also der Kontext beachtet, wenn auch die Darstellung explizit ist. Das ist letztlich messen mit zweierlei Maß.


Höchstwahrscheinlich, weil die "Nachmachbarkeit" relativ gering ist.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (21. Februar 2021)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Was ich bei Valhalls aber auch übertrieben finde, sind diese „Kill Cam“-Szenen, wenn man einen wichtigen Charakter mit der versteckten Klinge tötet. Ja, das mag einem auch irgendwie zeigen, was man da gerade alles so kaputt macht, aber das hat eher was von so comichaften Spielen wie Mortal Combat.


Eine Killcam?! Also so ne Röntgen-Aufnahmenszene? Ernsthaft???

So weit sind wir schon, Ubisoft?


----------



## Zybba (21. Februar 2021)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Eine Killcam?! Also so ne Röntgen-Aufnahmenszene? Ernsthaft???
> 
> So weit sind wir schon, Ubisoft?


Das ist nicht mehr mein Assassin's Creed!


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (21. Februar 2021)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Eine Killcam?! Also so ne Röntgen-Aufnahmenszene? Ernsthaft???
> 
> So weit sind wir schon, Ubisoft?


Ja, aber kann man auch deaktivieren. Ich habe das jetzt auch einfach drin gelassen, weil es nicht so oft vorkommt.
Dennoch komische Entscheidung.


----------



## Bonkic (21. Februar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KZbivB_nHvM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



alter schwede (und sonstige skandinavier), da gehts aber wirklich mal ordentlich zur sache!
wirkt jetzt auf mich auch schon eher wie ein halber gewaltporno.


----------



## Zybba (21. Februar 2021)

Das sind für meinen Geschmack einige unnötig fiese Kills dabei, andere hingegen finde ich recht logisch.


Bonkic schrieb:


> gewaltporno


Den Begriff hab ich nie so ganz verstanden.
Hab einige Interpretationsansätze, wäre aber eher geraten.
Worum gehts da genau bzw was will man mit dem Wort ausdrücken?


----------



## RedDragon20 (21. Februar 2021)

Zybba schrieb:


> Den Begriff hab ich nie so ganz verstanden.
> Hab einige Interpretationsansätze, wäre aber eher geraten.
> Worum gehts da genau bzw was will man mit dem Wort ausdrücken?


Eigentlich beschreibt das ja die Gewalttätigkeit im sexuellen Bereich. 

Aber im Sinne von Games wohl eher, dass Gewalt exzessiv und geradezu glorifizierend eingesetzt wird und eher Selbstzweck ist. Je mehr, desto besser und nur, um sich berieseln zu lassen.

"Gewaltporno" trifft es daher natürlich nicht ganz und sollte man eher als bewusst übertriebene Bezeichnung betrachten.


----------



## Bonkic (21. Februar 2021)

Zybba schrieb:


> Den Begriff hab ich nie so ganz verstanden.
> Hab einige Interpretationsansätze, wäre aber eher geraten.
> Worum gehts da genau bzw was will man mit dem Wort ausdrücken?



ich würde darunter extreme, rein selbstzweckhafte gewaltdarstellung verstehen, die eigentlich keinerlei spielerischen mehrwert hat, sondern lediglich möglichst "cool" aussehen soll. natürlich gibt's aber auch da wieder 'nen riesigen graubereich, zumal es logischerweise auch ziemlich subjektiv ist.

zum thema realismus nur so viel: jo, es ist vermutlich nicht ganz unrealistisch, dass beim einsatz von äxten und co. auch mal körperteile durch die gegend fliegen. nur sind videospiele ansonsten ja auch meist nicht sonderlich realistisch angelegt (fängt beim thema ein-mann-armee an und hört bei respawn längst nicht auf, vom geschichtlichen kontext bei valhalla mal ganz abgesehen), aber beim thema gewaltdarstellung wird dann plötzlich nicht selten für explizitesten (!) realismus plädiert. leuchtet mir ehrlich gesagt irgendwie nicht so ganz ein.

wollte mich aber gar nicht großartig in die diskussion einmischen, wurde eh alles schon 1000mal gesagt, sondern nur das video kommentieren. dass es dermaßen derb zur sache geht, war mir nicht bewusst.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (21. Februar 2021)

Bonkic schrieb:


> zum thema realismus nur so viel: jo, es ist vermutlich nicht ganz unrealistisch, dass beim einsatz von äxten und co. auch mal körperteile durch die gegend fliegen. nur sind videospiele ansonsten ja auch meist nicht sonderlich realistisch angelegt (fängt beim thema ein-mann-armee an und hört bei respawn längst nicht auf, vom geschichtlichen kontext bei valhalla mal ganz abgesehen), aber beim thema gewaltdarstellung wird dann plötzlich nicht selten für explizitesten (!) realismus plädiert. leuchtet mir ehrlich gesagt irgendwie nicht so ganz ein.


Ich habe das Video jetzt nicht angeschaut. Ist das so ein „Best of Splatter in Vahalla“?
Im Spiel selbst verteilt sich das natürlich etwas.

Aber Assassin’s Creed war auch ohne explizite Darstellung nie schüchtern darin, Mörder und Morde als „cool“ darzustellen. Das fängt schon beim ersten Teil mit der Rendersequenz (dem Trailer) an, in der Altaïr einen Gegner im eleganten SloMo-Sprung anspringt und ihm die versteckte Klinge in den Schädel bohrt.
Jetzt erst das Thema auf den Tisch zu bringen, wo die Gewalt deutlicher dargestellten wird, erscheint da  irgendwie auch etwas seltsam, gerade bei dieser Reihe.

Und bei Valhalla hat man ja immerhin noch die Wahl, diese Darstellung auszuschalten.


----------



## Worrel (21. Februar 2021)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Eine Killcam?! Also so ne Röntgen-Aufnahmenszene? Ernsthaft???
> 
> So weit sind wir schon, Ubisoft?


Was hat eine Killcam mit Röntgen zu tun?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (21. Februar 2021)

Worrel schrieb:


> Was hat eine Killcam mit Röntgen zu tun?


Ist ein Feature-Begriff der Sniper Elite-Reihe. Und die neueren Mortal Kombats zeigen ähnliche "chirurgische" Details. Damit suggeriert man es irgendwie automatisch. Erklärung genug?


----------



## golani79 (21. Februar 2021)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Ist ein Feature-Begriff der Sniper Elite-Reihe. Und die neueren Mortal Kombats zeigen ähnliche "chirurgische" Details. Damit suggeriert man es irgendwie automatisch. Erklärung genug?



Eine Killcam gibt es schon seit Ewigkeiten in div. Shootern .. eigentlich eher im MP vertreten, wo man, wenn diese aktiviert ist, sieht, wie man erledigt wurde. Hat also perse nix mit X-Ray zu tun.

In Sniper Elite wurde ein "neues Feature" daraus, welches sich dann halt X-Ray Killcam genannt hat und durch die man NPC Kills dargestellt hat, wenn man "gute Schüsse" geschafft hat.


Und bei AC finde ich es auch ein bissl scheinheilig, wenn man sich über die Darstellung aufregt .. 100e um die Ecke bringen, aber Blut oder abgetrennte Gliedmaßen wären dann zuviel  

Zumal man eh auch die Option zum Deaktivieren hat.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (21. Februar 2021)

golani79 schrieb:


> Und bei AC finde ich es auch ein bissl scheinheilig, wenn man sich über die Darstellung aufregt .. 100e um die Ecke bringen, aber Blut oder abgetrennte Gliedmaßen wären dann zuviel


Blut gab's schon immer in AC und sicherlich hat man auch damals viel Arbeit und Mühe in die Kill-Choreografie gesteckt , aber das Thema Dismemberment hatte die Reihe nie gebraucht. Oder sind jetzt die alten Spiele jetzt schlechter und "scheinheiliger" weil dieses Gewalt-Detail fehlt?

Ehrlich gemeinte Frage:
Waren die Spiele nicht schon so hart genug?


----------



## golani79 (21. Februar 2021)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Blut gab's schon immer in AC und sicherlich hat man auch damals viel Arbeit und Mühe in die Kill-Choreografie gesteckt , aber das Thema Dismemberment hatte die Reihe nie gebraucht. Oder sind jetzt die alten Spiele jetzt schlechter ubd "scheinheiliger" weil dieses Gewalt Detail fehlt?
> 
> Ehrlich gemeinte Frage:
> Waren die Spiele nicht schon so hart genug?



Nein, wieso sollten die alten Spiele deshalb schlechter sein? 
"Scheinheilig" finde ich teilweise nur die Aussagen, der SpielerInnen, die sich über die expliziter Darstellung aufregen - auf der einen Seite, wie schon erwähnt, kein Problem damit, hunderte um die Ecke zu bringen, aber wehe, es wird detaillierter dargestellt. 
Besonders, wenn es eh optional ist - wieso beschwert man sich dann generell drüber, wenn man's eh deaktivieren kann.

Gegenfrage - macht eine optionale, explizitere Darstellung, das Spiel schlechter?


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (21. Februar 2021)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Ehrlich gemeinte Frage:
> Waren die Spiele nicht schon so hart genug?


Das ist es ja ein wenig. Wenn man sich das so überlegt, ist die Reihe thematisch nicht ohne. Jetzt zu kritisieren, dass es so gewalttätig zugeht, weil man nun sieht, was die Axt oder das Schwert beim NPC anrichtet, wirkt da halt etwas merkwürdig.
Und du übergehst immer ein wenig, dass man den Gewaltgrad reduzieren kann.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (21. Februar 2021)

golani79 schrieb:


> Gegenfrage - macht eine optionale, explizitere Darstellung, das Spiel schlechter?


Sagen wir es mal so:
Es hat für mich keinen Mehrwert, weder spielerisch noch atmosphärisch, und AC hat wie gesagt in all den Jahren gezeigt dass es mit den bisher eingehaltenen Gore-Limits genug "Adult Game"-Stimmung erzeugen konnte. Ich finde diesen "Noch härter, noch krasser" -Steigerungswillen einfach nicht wirklich zielführend.


----------



## FeralKid (21. Februar 2021)

Bin gespannt ob wir jemals ein manhunt 3 sehen werden. Die beiden ersten Teile sind die wohl gewalttätigsten Spiele die es bislang gab. Aber nachdem AO Rating in den USA könnten den Entwicklern ihre Grenzen aufgezeigt worden sein.


----------



## Bonkic (21. Februar 2021)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Ich habe das Video jetzt nicht angeschaut. Ist das so ein „Best of Splatter in Vahalla“? Im Spiel selbst verteilt sich das natürlich etwas.



klar, das ist natürlich ein zusammenschnitt. im spiel selbst mag das anders wirken.



> Aber Assassin’s Creed war auch ohne explizite Darstellung nie schüchtern darin, Mörder und Morde als „cool“ darzustellen. Das fängt schon beim ersten Teil mit der Rendersequenz (dem Trailer) an, in der Altaïr einen Gegner im eleganten SloMo-Sprung anspringt und ihm die versteckte Klinge in den Schädel bohrt.
> Jetzt erst das Thema auf den Tisch zu bringen, wo die Gewalt deutlicher dargestellten wird, erscheint da  irgendwie auch etwas seltsam, gerade bei dieser Reihe.



absolut richtig. ac war noch nie von pappe, was das thema angeht. deshalb hab ich auch nie so wirklich nachvollziehen 
können, weshalb die reihe bis eben valhalla, wenn ich mich nicht täusche, um 'ne 18er-einstufung  herumgekommen ist.



			
				golani schrieb:
			
		

> Und bei AC finde ich es auch ein bissl scheinheilig, wenn man sich über die Darstellung aufregt .. 100e um die Ecke bringen, aber Blut oder abgetrennte Gliedmaßen wären dann zuviel



falls ich angesprochen sein sollte: ich rege mich nicht auf. vermutlich wärs mir im spiel selbst sogar völlig egal. 
ich bräuchte es aber auch nicht (hab mitbekommen, dass man es abstellen kann^^). nur kann ich wenigstens nachvollziehen, wenn das gezeigte zumindest mal ein wenig befremdlich auf menschen außerhalb des gaming-spaces wirkt. valhalla ist immerhin absoluter mainstream und nicht etwa nische.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (21. Februar 2021)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Das ist es ja ein wenig. Wenn man sich das so überlegt, ist die Reihe thematisch nicht ohne. Jetzt zu kritisieren, dass es so gewalttätig zugeht, weil man nun sieht, was die Axt oder das Schwert beim NPC anrichtet, wirkt da halt etwas merkwürdig.
> Und du übergehst immer ein wenig, dass man den Gewaltgrad reduzieren kann.


Dass man den Gewaltgrad reduzieren kann ist hier aber nicht der Punkt der Diskussion.


----------



## golani79 (21. Februar 2021)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Dass man den Gewaltgrad reduzieren kann ist hier aber nicht der Punkt der Diskussion.



Wieso nicht?
Es geht doch darum, dass die Gewalt zu weit geht oder? Dann muss wohl eine Option, die es einem ermöglicht, den Gewaltgrad so anzupassen, dass es einem nicht mehr zu weit geht, wohl auch thematisch dazupassen?


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (21. Februar 2021)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Dass man den Gewaltgrad reduzieren kann ist hier aber nicht der Punkt der Diskussion.


Doch, sie wird dir nicht aufgedrängt. Die Entwickler wollten in einem Spiel über Wikinger die Gewalt im Spiel entsprechend darstellen, nehmen aber Rücksicht auf Spieler wie dich, denen das zu viel ist.


----------



## MichaelG (21. Februar 2021)

Genau. Hatred war das 2. Spiel was für mich ein No Go ist (neben Rape Day). Diese beiden Spiele sind bei mir auf einer No Go Liste.


----------



## Derjeniche (21. Februar 2021)

Worrel schrieb:


> Wo ist das Problem?
> Gewaltdarstellung darf laut Gesetz nun mal .... [dies und jenes]
> ... aber vom Anspruch eines qualitativ hochwertigen  Produktes findet er eben, die Hersteller sollten sich nicht alles herausnehmen was man darf, *nur weil *man es darf.
> 
> Genauso wie eine offizielle Serien Folge einer x-beliebigen TV Show durchaus pornographisch sein *darf *(dann natürlich mit entsprechenden Alterskennzeichnungen und Verbreitungsbeschränkungen belegt), es aber *besser ist*, wenn man aus Gründen der Kontinuität beim bisherigen Zielgruppe bleibt.



Wäre cool bevor du meinen Beitrag lesen und verstehen würdest bevor du ihn zitierst. Das Problem ist nicht, dass der Autor irgendwelche Gewaltdarstellungen zuviel findet. Das Problem ist, dass er fordert diese zu ändern entsprechend seinem individuellen, subjektiven und vor allem auch inkohärenten Maßstab (Übertrieben Gewaltdarstellung in einem Game ok, aber in einem anderen nicht und das auch nur weil der Autor es in ersterem als überspitzt findet, während in letzterem dies nicht der Fall ist), während er kurz zuvor noch von der Kunstfreiheit der Entwickler schwadroniert. Das geht halt nicht zusammen und auch nicht dann wenn die Entwickler unter Druck gesetzt werden (sollen) das "freiwillig" zu tun.

Da blitzt sowohl ein arrogantes Selbstverständnis durch (wer ist der Autor überhaupt, dass die Entwickler seinetwegen ihren Darstellung ändern müssten/sollten/wollten und wieso wird nicht einmal die Möglichkeit zur Veränderung der Gewaltdarstellung in den Spieloptionen in Erwägung gezogen, so wie es defacto schon in vielen Spielen existiert?) als auch ein Unverständnis der hinterliegenden Grundmaterie (siehe: Es geht halt nicht ¯\_(ツ)_/¯)


Worrel schrieb:


> Dank Meinungsfreiheit darf ich mein Mißfallen aber trotzdem problemlos äußern. Toll, nicht?



Darfst du, darf der Autor, darf aber auch ich wenn ich die Kolumne für Müll halte


----------



## MichaelG (21. Februar 2021)

Das ändern wäre imho auch der falsche Weg. Wenn wie bei AC einen Schalter einbauen. Wer will on, wer nicht will off. Das wäre der imho beste Weg. Aber nur wegen der subjektiven Meinung einzelner alles zwangsweise anpassen halte ich für den falschen Schritt.


----------



## Gast1664917803 (21. Februar 2021)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Eine Killcam?! Also so ne Röntgen-Aufnahmenszene? Ernsthaft???
> 
> So weit sind wir schon, Ubisoft?


Ist jetzt nichts meganeues...bin vor kurzem mal meinen PoS duchgegangen und habe Ryse: Son of Rome von Crytek durchgespielt.
Da ist das bei jedem Kill Standard, mit allen möglichen Kombos, nahe am Exekutionsporno.
Wenn man einmal "ausversehen" es schafft einen Gegner ohne Killcam zu erledigen ist man ja schon fast erschrocken (was...was habe ich jetzt falsch gedrückt?)! 




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ceues2YoCCk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (21. Februar 2021)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Doch, sie wird dir nicht aufgedrängt. Die Entwickler wollten in einem Spiel über Wikinger die Gewalt im Spiel entsprechend darstellen, nehmen aber Rücksicht auf Spieler wie dich, denen das zu viel ist.





golani79 schrieb:


> Wieso nicht?
> Es geht doch darum, dass die Gewalt zu weit geht oder? Dann muss wohl eine Option, die es einem ermöglicht, den Gewaltgrad so anzupassen, dass es einem nicht mehr zu weit geht, wohl auch thematisch dazupassen?


Wenn ständig mit dem "Lässt sich doch abschalten"-Todschlag-Argument kommt ist das nur ein Zeichen dass man der tiefgehenden Diskussion aus dem Weg gehen will. Ein An-/Ausschalterver mag den Gore aus den Augen, jedoch nicht aus dem Sinn zu zaubern (sonst hätte es gerade der Autor dieser Kolumne ebenso schlicht ausklammern können, hat er aber nicht). Die Sache mit der Gewalt an sich ist damit nicht abgehakt. Nur um es noch einmal vor Augen zu halten:
Ubisoft hätte auch zu Beginn der AC-Reihe auf Körperteil-Trennmechaniken setzen können, Zensur-Probleme hätten die sicherlich auch nicht zwingend fürchten müssen (wenn man schon bedenkt dass die ersten beiden Teile von Dead Space - wenn auch mit bekannten Hürden - ihre Freigabe erhalten haben, und diese waren damals ein neuer Maßstab in Sachen visueller Spielgewalt). Haben sie aber nicht, wohl auch weil sie nicht wollten dass sich die Spiele  hauptsächlich mit dem "Boah, Kopf ab, Bein weg"-Feature definieren sollen. Und sie taten aus meiner Sicht gut daran, denn das was sie so bereits präsentierten war mehr als ausreichend brutal. Kann jetzt nicht für andere sprechen, aber ich persönlich habe nicht eine Sekunde ein Trefferfeedback in Form von fliegenden Körperteilen vermisst. In keinem AC bis einschließlich Syndicate. Die Faszination, der Spielspaß soll aus dem Inhalt und dem Gameplay selbst kommen, nicht von äußeren Faktoren die bewusst schocken sollen.

Und was ich jetzt in Valhalla sehe kann man nicht mit einem simplen "das Spiel muss so brutal im Detail sein weil die Wikinger-Zeit eben so barbarisch war" begründen... Sorry, aber andere historische Ären die AC zuvor durchgenommen hat waren auch kein Kindergeburtstag, trotzdem hat Ubisoft nie in Erwägung gezogen den Brutality-Level aufs Neue zu steigern. Und wer die anderen Franchises von den Franzosen kennt weiss dass sie nichts mit gezogener Handbremse umgesetzt haben. Zimperlich waren die noch nie, siehe Far Cry.

Und darum frage ich mich immer noch: Sind abtrennbare Körperteile in AC unbedingt nötig? Für mich gibt es darauf ein klares "Nein".


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (21. Februar 2021)

Ah, jetzt verstehe ich.


sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Wenn ständig mit dem "Lässt sich doch abschalten"-Todschlag-Argument kommt ist das nur ein Zeichen dass man der tiefgehenden Diskussion aus dem Weg gehen will.


Ach so. Ok, wenn das so ist. 

So eine Aussage macht natürlich richtig Lust drauf, jetzt noch tiefer in eine Diskussion einzusteigen. Ich gehe ihr dann mal aus dem Weg, so wie du es mit diesem Satz unterstellst.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (21. Februar 2021)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Da musste ich ja beim FFVII Remake drüber nachdenken. Man gerät an eine Gruppe Soldaten und wirbelt mit einem sehr großen Schwert durch die Gegner. Auswirkungen hat das kaum, was ja auch ok ist, aber ich dachte schon, dass das eigentlich ziemlich unschön aussehen würde, wenn man mal ehrlich ist.


Final Fantasy ist doch ein sehr gutes Beispiel für totale Überzeichnung, allein die Dimensionen der Waffen sind wenn man es realistisch betrachtet wollen würde völlig gaga, wie eben Clouds Schwert welches er eigentlich gar nicht anheben können dürfte. FF ist aber seit jeher von comichaft stilisierter Action geprägt.
Und der Verzicht auf Härtespitzen ist seit Bestehen der Reihe gewollt, man hat hier nie das Ziel verfolgt Blutlachen oder entsprechende sichtbare Auswirkungen beim Einsatz von Waffen zu zeigen. Die verfolgte Zielkundschaft spielt da eine nicht ganz unwichtige Rolle.


Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Ah, jetzt verstehe ich.
> 
> Ach so. Ok, wenn das so ist.
> 
> So eine Aussage macht natürlich richtig Lust drauf, jetzt noch tiefer in eine Diskussion einzusteigen. Ich gehe ihr dann mal aus dem Weg, so wie du es mit diesem Satz unterstellst.


Nicht für ungut, aber wenn mir jemand sagt ich soll es doch abschalten, scheint mir die Gegenseite nicht verstanden zu haben um was es mir eigentlich geht - die Entwicklung der Gewaltpräsentation in AC. Ich teile nunmal nicht die Ansicht dass "More Gore" automatisch "More Fun" bedeutet.

Aber ich lasse ab jetzt weitere Erklärungsversuche, führt hier wirklich zu nichts...


----------



## Worrel (21. Februar 2021)

Derjeniche schrieb:


> Wäre cool bevor du meinen Beitrag lesen und verstehen würdest bevor du ihn zitierst. Das Problem ist nicht, dass der Autor irgendwelche Gewaltdarstellungen zuviel findet. Das Problem ist, dass er fordert diese zu ändern entsprechend seinem individuellen, subjektiven und vor allem auch inkohärenten Maßstab (Übertrieben Gewaltdarstellung in einem Game ok, aber in einem anderen nicht und das auch nur weil der Autor es in ersterem als überspitzt findet, während in letzterem dies nicht der Fall ist), während er kurz zuvor noch von der Kunstfreiheit der Entwickler schwadroniert. Das geht halt nicht zusammen und auch nicht dann wenn die Entwickler unter Druck gesetzt werden (sollen) das "freiwillig" zu tun.


Wäre cool, wenn du erst mal den Artikel lesen und verstehen würdest. 
Denn an keiner Stelle fordert der Autor irgendetwas. Er schreibt er würde "sich wünschen, dass ...." und daher steht er auch in keinem Moment in einem Konflikt mit seiner Aussage zur Kunstfreiheit.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (21. Februar 2021)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Nicht für ungut, aber wenn mir jemand sagt ich soll es doch abschalten, scheint mir die Gegenseite nicht verstanden zu haben um was es mir eigentlich geht - die Entwicklung der Gewaltpräsentation in AC. Ich teile nunmal nicht die Ansicht dass "More Gore" automatisch "More Fun" bedeutet.


Ja, wirklich nichts für ungut, aber ich habe halt echt den Eindruck, dass du bei den neuen AC-Teilen immer gerne auf den Kritikerzug aufspringst, obwohl du seitJahren raus bist aus der Reihe.
Die Kritik, die du übst, lässt sich auch auf den Reboot von Tomb Raider übertragen. Auch diese Reihe hat sich neu ausgerichtet und wurde zum USK 18-Spiel. Erinnere ich mich falsch oder mochtest du nicht den Reboot? Warum konntest du dort über Pfählungsszenen, brutal inszenierte Takedowns und Waten durch Blut hinwegsehen? Oder hast du die Reihe hier auch erwähnt und ich habe das überlesen?
Und daher bin ich da jetzt einfach wieder etwas schlauer: wirklich und echt nicht mit Sauboy über AC diskutieren.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (21. Februar 2021)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Ja, wirklich nichts für ungut, aber ich habe halt echt den Eindruck, dass du bei den neuen AC-Teilen immer gerne auf den Kritikerzug aufspringst, obwohl du seitJahren raus bist aus der Reihe.


Wenn mir etwas an der Entwicklung der Reihe missfällt bringe ich es nunmal zum Ausdruck. Das und mein Recht mich dazu zu äußern wird mir keiner verbieten können.


Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Die Kritik, die du übst, lässt sich auch auf den Reboot von Tomb Raider übertragen. Auch diese Reihe hat sich neu ausgerichtet und wurde zum USK 18-Spiel. Erinnere ich mich falsch oder mochtest du nicht den Reboot? Warum konntest du dort über Pfählungsszenen, brutal inszenierte Takedowns und Waten durch Blut hinwegsehen? Oder hast du die Reihe hier auch erwähnt und ich habe das überlesen?


Ich betrachte den Reboot-Trilogy genauso als ganzes wie AC. TR hat sich von Anfang an für diese Härte entschieden, AC (bezüglich Gliedmaßen-Sache) nicht. Mehr muss und will ich dazu nicht sagen.


Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Und daher bin ich da jetzt einfach wieder etwas schlauer: wirklich und echt nicht mit Sauboy über AC diskutieren.


Christina... Ich hab dich nicht gezwungen auf meinen Post von gestern zu reagieren. Wer meine Kritik an den neuen ACs nicht ertragen oder lesen kann soll es dann einfach lassen. Ist doch nicht SO schwer... 



Spoiler



Und ich kann dir versprechen, AC wird immer ein Reizthema für mich sein. Ergo werde ich immer was dazu sagen wenn mir danach ist. Ich weiss, das gefällt dir nicht, aber damit muss du leider leben. ^^


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (21. Februar 2021)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Wenn mir etwas an der Entwicklung der Reihe missfällt bringe ich es nunmal zum Ausdruck. Das und mein Recht mich dazu zu äußern wird mir keiner verbieten können.
> 
> Ich betrachte den Reboot-Trilogy genauso als ganzes wie AC. TR hat sich von Anfang an für diese Härte entschieden, AC (bezüglich Gliedmaßen-Sache) nicht. Mehr muss und will ich dazu nicht sagen.
> 
> Christina... Ich hab dich nicht gezwungen auf meinen Post von gestern zu reagieren. Wer meine Kritik an den neuen ACs nicht ertragen oder lesen kann soll es dann einfach lassen. Ist doch nicht SO schwer...


Ich  bekomme das Trennen mit den neuen Zitaten nicht hin. 
1. Übe ich selbst Kritik an den neuen AC-Teilen, zuletzt in diesem Thread.
2. Machst du es dir mit deinem Umgang bei TR verdammt einfach, denn da könnte man genauso sagen:“ Warum muss das ganze Blut und Gekröse sein? Warum muss ich mitanschauen, wie Lara in einer Sterbesequenz mit einem Pfahl durch den Mund durchbohrt wird? Das war mal eine Abenteuerreihe, die sehr gut ohne so eine brutale Gewaltdarstellung auskam und jetzt springen die auf den „Gore ist toll“-Zug auf, nur im eine andere Zielgruppe zu bedienen.“
Bei AC hat man sich da genauso dafür entschieden, wie bei TR 2013, nur dass man dort zumindest noch „Rücksicht“ auf Spieler nahm, die das nicht sehen wollen, indem man den Grad der Gewalt optional machte.
Aber hey, nur weil sie es nicht „AC Reboot“ nennen, ist das da jetzt schlimmer als bei TR. 
3. Und wo habe ich dir verboten, dich zu deinem offensichtlich tief sitzenden Groll gegen die neuen AC-Teile zu äußern? Hör doch auf mit solchen subtilen Unterstellungen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (21. Februar 2021)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Ich  bekomme das Trennen mit den neuen Zitaten nicht hin.
> 1. Übe ich selbst Kritik an den neuen AC-Teilen, zuletzt in diesem Thread.
> 2. Machst du es dir mit deinem Umgang bei TR verdammt einfach, denn da könnte man genauso sagen:“ Warum muss das ganze Blut und Gekröse sein? Warum muss ich mitanschauen, wie Lara in einer Sterbesequenz mit einem Pfahl durch den Mund durchbohrt wird? Das war mal eine Abenteuerreihe, die sehr gut ohne so eine brutale Gewaltdarstellung auskam und jetzt springen die auf den „Gore ist toll“-Zug auf, nur im eine andere Zielgruppe zu bedienen.“
> Bei AC hat man sich da genauso dafür entschieden, wie bei TR 2013, nur dass man dort zumindest noch „Rücksicht“ auf Spieler nahm, die das nicht sehen wollen, den grad der Gewalt optional machten.
> ...


Ich werde nur noch was zum letzten Punkt sagen, und damit die Sache endgültig abhaken:
Du vermittelst mir nunmal den Eindruck dass ich jedes Diskussionsrecht verwirkt hätte nur weil ich ab Origins keine guten Worte mehr zum Franchise finde. Und das alles andere als subtil. 
UND: Das  mit "... wird mir *keiner* verbieten können" ist verallgemeinert geschrieben und nicht speziell an dich gerichtet. Denn mir ist durchaus bewusst dass es neben Kritikern wie mir auch die andere Seite gibt die mit dem neuen AC-Kurs keine Probleme hat. Es gibt da nicht nur MICH und DICH.

Aber wie auch immer, einigen wir uns am besten darauf dass wir unsere Wege zukünftig lieber nicht kreuzen wenn AC zum Thema wird. Wir werden da nie auf einen gemeinsamen Nenner kommen, und das gilt es zu akzeptieren.

Ich hab kein Interesse daran dass es wegen sowas Trivialem zum gegenseitigem Gehate kommt. Nichts liegt mir ferner. Da verfolge ich lieber einen vernünftigen und gesitteten Dialog den man bestimmt auch in AC-fremden Themen finden kann.





__ Giphy
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
giphy.com/gifs/aJMJIYDKmApP2

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Giphy. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (21. Februar 2021)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Ich werde nur noch was zum letzten Punkt sagen, und damit die Sache endgültig abhaken:
> Du vermittelst mir nunmal den Eindruck dass ich jedes Diskussionsrecht verwirkt hätte nur weil ich ab Origins keine guten Worte mehr zum Franchise finde. Und das alles andere als subtil.
> UND: Dass ich mit "... wird mir *keiner* verbieten können" ist verallgemeinert geschrieben und nicht speziell an dich gerichtet. Denn mir ist durchaus bewusst dass es neben Kritikern wie mir auch die andere Seite gibt die mit dem neuen AC-Kurs keine Probleme hat. Es gibt da nicht nur MICH und DICH.
> 
> ...


Ok, so war das aber nicht gemeint, daher entschuldige ich mich für den Eindruck, den ich hinterlassen habe und ich stimme dir auch absolut zu, was zukünftig nicht mehr stattfindende Diskussionen zu AC betrifft.

Aber dann lass uns doch über den Reboot von TR sprechen und ob man dort die Brutalität deutlich steigerte, um mit Schockeffekten Presse und eine erwachsene USK18 zu bekommen. 
Fandest du die Gewalt in dieser Form dort notwendig für die Geschichte, oder war sie reiner Selbstzweck, weil man Laras Entwicklung auch ohne so viel Blut und Gekröse hätte darstellen können? Das interessiert mich wirklich, weil das ja scheinbar ok war für dich, da es halt ein Reboot war. Wäre die neue Art der Gewalt dann schlimmer gewesen, wenn es einfach nur ein weiteres TR gewesen wäre?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (21. Februar 2021)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Ok, so war das aber nicht gemeint, daher entschuldige ich mich für den Eindruck, den ich hinterlassen habe und ich stimme dir auch absolut zu, was zukünftig nicht mehr stattfindende Diskussionen zu AC betrifft.


Musst dich nicht entschuldigen. Vielleicht sollten wir manchen Worten nicht zuviel Gewicht anrechnen als wirklich gut ist.

Auf der anderen Seite möchte ich aber auch nochmal betonen dass ich nie im Sinne hatte dich anzugreifen bzw. negativ anzugehen (falls das so aufgenommen wurde). Frieden? 


Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Aber dann lass uns doch über den Reboot von TR sprechen und ob man dort die Brutalität deutlich steigerte, um mit Schockeffekten Presse und eine erwachsene USK18 zu bekommen.
> Fandest du die Gewalt in dieser Form dort notwendig für die Geschichte, oder war sie reiner Selbstzweck, weil man Laras Entwicklung auch ohne so viel Blut und Gekröse hätte darstellen können? Das interessiert mich wirklich, weil das ja scheinbar ok war für dich, da es halt ein Reboot war. Wäre die neue Art der Gewalt dann schlimmer gewesen, wenn es einfach nur ein weiteres TR gewesen wäre?


Hätte man den alten TR-Stil - damit meine ich die überstilisierte Sexbomb-Lara und den klassischen "Rätsel und Klettern"-Fokus mitsamt nicht nennenswert interessante Stories - beibehalten und einfach nur den Gewalt-Knopf auf Max gestellt... Ja, das hätte mich gestört, denn das hätte sich mit der Tradition und dem Flair des alten TRs gebissen.

Hätte Tomb Raider 2013 inhaltlich und bezüglich des Charakteraufbaus der Protagonistin auch ohne dieses Maß an Blut und Brutalität funktioniert? Denke schon, aber hier wurde ja ein bewusster Neuanfang der Marke und der Figur verfolgt, und der sollte ernster, intensiver, dramatischer und eben härter aussehen. Man wollte den Grundton so verändern dass er sich vom alten TR gänzlich abgrenzt. Und diesen Weg hat man über alle Teile der neuen Trilogie konsequent durchgezogen.
Ich denke auch nicht dass DORT die neue Gewaltform ein großer Kritikpunkt war/ist, sondern weil die neuen Spiele schlicht actionlastiger, wenig rätsellastig aufgebaut sind.

Vielleicht hab ich damit auch  keine Schwierigkeiten weil Tomb Raider bzw. Lara Croft in 25 Jahren ohnehin schon diverse Verwandlungen hinter sich hat. Man darf ja auch nicht die ganzen anderen Ableger abseits des klassischen TRs und der aktuelle Lara vergessen, die haben mit dem Ur-TR ja noch weniger gemein. Unabhängig von der Gewaltfrage. Ich sehe die Trinity-Trilogie völlig losgelöst vom Rest.

Bei AC - sorry, muss es aber in dem Zusammenhang trotzdem nochmal erwähnen - kann ich es leider nicht so leicht akzeptieren weil AC mit Origins zwar spielerisch eine Neugestaltung erfahren hat, die neue Teile aber weiterhin Fortsetzungsteile des gesamten (!) zusammenhängenden Franchises bilden. Und diesen Bruch - auch bezüglich der Gewalt bzw. Actionlastigkeit - kann ich einfach nicht ausblenden. Vielleicht (aber auch nur vielleicht) verstehst du mich jetzt ein wenig...


----------



## Zybba (21. Februar 2021)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Ubisoft hätte auch zu Beginn der AC-Reihe auf Körperteil-Trennmechaniken setzen können, Zensur-Probleme hätten die sicherlich auch nicht zwingend fürchten müssen (wenn man schon bedenkt dass die ersten beiden Teile von Dead Space - wenn auch mit bekannten Hürden - ihre Freigabe erhalten haben, und diese waren damals ein neuer Maßstab in Sachen visueller Spielgewalt).


Zu dem Zeitpunkt musste man man bei abgetrennten Körperteilen sehr wohl mit entsprechenden Einschränkungen leben.
Bei Dead Space 1 waren viele überrascht, dass es in der Form zugelassen wurde. Dabei ging es aber "nur" um die Verstümmelung der Aliens, nicht Menschen.
Ziemlich sicher wäre man damit bei menschlichen Gegnern nicht durchgekommen.


----------



## Spassbremse (22. Februar 2021)

Naja, AC war schon immer übermäßig grausam und brutal, auch wenn die Darstellung vielleicht insgesamt etwas weniger blutig war. Für mich persönlich ist nach wie vor das "Erhängen" der Gegner, wie es z. B. in AC 3 möglich war, eine der unangenehmsten und brutalsten Varianten, einen Gegner auszuschalten (ich habe daher auf diese Technik auch verzichtet), eine schnelle Enthauptung dagegen ist m. M. n. fast als "human" zu bezeichnen, auch wenn es natürlich für Zuschauer extrem blutig wirkt. Ebenso ist ein "Kopfschuss" weitaus gnädiger, als bspw. ein "Bauchschuss"...


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (22. Februar 2021)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Naja, AC war schon immer übermäßig grausam und brutal, auch wenn die Darstellung vielleicht insgesamt etwas weniger blutig war. Für mich persönlich ist nach wie vor das "Erhängen" der Gegner, wie es z. B. in AC 3 möglich war, eine der unangenehmsten und brutalsten Varianten, einen Gegner auszuschalten (ich habe daher auf diese Technik auch verzichtet), eine schnelle Enthauptung dagegen ist m. M. n. fast als "human" zu bezeichnen, auch wenn es natürlich für Zuschauer extrem blutig wirkt. Ebenso ist ein "Kopfschuss" weitaus gnädiger, als bspw. ein "Bauchschuss"...


Natürlich könnte man jetzt anfangen diverse Tötungsarten zu kategorisieren, aber darum geht es ja eigentlich nicht. Ich für meinen Teil finde es halt befremdlich wenn es nach Kämpfen in heutigen ACs so ausschaut als hätte gerade ein Metzger gewütet. 

Es passt mir nicht so ins Bild das ich bisher von AC habe. Aber belassen wir es dabei, ich hab Nyx versprochen die Sache als erledigt zu betrachten.


----------



## Spassbremse (22. Februar 2021)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Natürlich könnte man jetzt anfangen diverse Tötungsarten zu kategorisieren, aber darum geht es ja eigentlich nicht.



Ich akzeptiere natürlich, wenn Du das jetzt nicht mehr  vertiefen möchtest, aber ich hatte den Eindruck, dass es Dir genau darum geht. Du hattest doch weniger ein Problem mit dem Spielprinzip (in AC geht's, unterm Strich, nun einmal nahezu ausschließlich darum, Leute umzubringen) an sich, sondern Du hast Dich in erster Linie an bestimmten Tötungsarten gestört. 

Geht mir ja ähnlich, nur  sehe ich es aus einem anderen Blickwinkel. Ich versuche immer, als Assassine so "human" wie möglich vorzugehen; nur die eigentlichen Zielpersonen zu eliminieren und bspw. Wachen, soweit es geht, zu verschonen und i. d. R. nur auszuknocken, was ja generell meinem Fokus auf "Stealth Gameplay" entspricht (Deus Ex "Pazifist" Achievement, btw. , ähnlich bei "Hitman" und "Splinter Cell")
Jedenfalls, mein Ziel ist immer, wenn ich schon virtuell "töten" muss, dann so schnell und "schmerzlos" wie möglich.


----------



## devilsreject (22. Februar 2021)

Ich fand schon immer die Diskussion um Counter-Strike und Amokläufe total aus dem Zusammenhang gezogen. Es rennt auch keiner nach seiner Grundwehrdienstzeit rum und bringt Leute um, wobei dort das reale Tragen und Benutzen von Waffen gelehrt wird. 

Eine schwache oder gestörte Persönlichkeit hat schon immer Mittel und Wege gefunden sich triggern zu lassen. Von daher finde ich Gewalt in Spielen, sofern diese zum Kontext passt, vollkommen in Ordnung. Es dient der Unterhaltung und unterscheidet sich dabei nicht groß von einem Buch oder Film.

Was ich aber durchaus finde ist, dass Kinder zu früh Shooter spielen obwohl die Alterseinstufung dieses eigentlich nicht zulassen würde. Da sollten sich so manche Eltern dochmal Zeit nehmen und mit bedacht darauf achten was Ihre Kids so konsumieren. Wenngleich ein Kind durchaus schon früh lernt real und virtuell zu trennen, muss sich ein Kind erstmal vollends entwicklen. Das Kinder dabei vielleicht trotzdem mal Kontakt zu einem COD oder so erhalten, ist dabei nicht maßgeblich aber regelmäßiger Konsum tut der Kinderseele sicher nicht gut. (Was nicht bedeutet das es Amokläufer werden)


----------



## Strauchritter (22. Februar 2021)

Diese ganze AC Valhalla Debatte check ich net, vor 10 Jahren schon konntest du in Skyrim NPCs am Fließband köpfen, allerdings ohne medialen Aufschrei und passende Kolumne dazu.
Ab und zu hab ich das Gefühl, wir bewegen uns als Gesellschaft nicht mehr weiter voran sondern gehen Schritte zurück.
Diese dümmliche" Killerspielddebatte" ist auch schon seit Jahren rum ums Eck, trotzdem les ich hier in den Kommentaren "AmOkLäUf3r z0cKn BaLLeRsp!3lE!!!11elf"....
Aber es wird noch besser hier:
A: Oh nein, zu viel Blut!
B: Hier ist eine Option um den Gewaltgrad zu senken oder ganz abzuschalten.
A: Nein, nein! Nur weil ich Blood & Gore ausstelle ist die Gewalt ja trotzdem präsent, die muss ganz weg!!!
B: .... 

Gewalt ist geil.   ( im Kontext Videospiele/Filme/Bücher, nicht das hier Sorgen um meine Sanity aufkommt^^)
Kann mir keiner erzählen, dass er oder sie keinen Spaß dabei hat in DOOM zu Rip & Tear Heerscharen von Dämonen zu zersplattern.
Falls wider erwarten kein Spaß aufkommt, hier der Tipp vom Profi: Dann kauft und konsumiert das Spiel eben nicht.

Oder wartet, hab ich einen Fehler gemacht=? Dämonen sind ja keine Menschen, also die darf ich töten? Oder doch nicht? Call of the Wild dann auch nicht mehr, weil tote Rehe? Oder ist da okay, weil weder Mensch noch Dämon?
Wo zieht ihr die Grenze=? Kinder nein (Adrian Pimento: But that rule is negotiable if the kids a dick), Erwachsene ja?
Was ist mit Teenagern? Sind nervig, aber gleich töten? Schwierig oder? Wertet ihr damit nicht ein Leben höher als ein anderes? Nach welchen Gesichtspunkten?
Aber es geht noch weiter: nur weil du etwas kannst, heißt das nicht du musst es tun.
Dann fahr halt nicht auf dem Bürgersteig in GTA?
Du musst die Kinder in Skyrim nicht angreifen? (Gibt es Mods dafür).
Die Folterszene in GTA war sehr gut, weil sie explizit gezeigt hat wie scheiße deine Vorgehensweise als Spieler ist. Sehr reflektierter Einsatz von Gewalt im Medium Videospiel.
Die Gewaltdarstellung in Mortal Kombat IST Stilmittel und künstlerische Freiheit der Entwickler.

Mir geht langsam aber sicher die Einstellung einiger Zeitgenossen auf den Keks.
Was soll dieses "meiner Meinung nach, also ich empfinde das so und so, daher MUSS das verboten werden für ALLE!"
Mir egal was deine Meinung ist und wie du einen Sachverhalt empfindest. Du kannst freilich artikulieren und auch begründen warum etwas für dich ein Problem darstellt, aber daraus eine Generalisierung und Allgemeingültigkeit für alle anderen abzuleiten ist verfehlt. Abstruser wird es nur noch wenn dann daraus ein Verbot folgen soll.


----------



## Grntl (22. Februar 2021)

Strauchritter schrieb:


> A: Oh nein, zu viel Blut!
> B: Hier ist eine Option um den Gewaltgrad zu senken oder ganz abzuschalten.
> A: Nein, nein! Nur weil ich Blood & Gore ausstelle ist die Gewalt ja trotzdem präsent, die muss ganz weg!!!
> B: ....


Gut zusammengefasst. Kann man nur noch mit dem Kopf schütteln


----------



## Gast1664917803 (22. Februar 2021)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Ubisoft hätte auch zu Beginn der AC-Reihe auf Körperteil-Trennmechaniken setzen können, Zensur-Probleme hätten die sicherlich auch nicht zwingend fürchten müssen (wenn man schon bedenkt dass die ersten beiden Teile von Dead Space - wenn auch mit bekannten Hürden - ihre Freigabe erhalten haben, und diese waren damals ein neuer Maßstab in Sachen visueller Spielgewalt).


Das stimmt so nicht, wenn man die Vorgaben der für die Bewertung und Zensur zuständigen Stellen in Deutschland näher betrachtet.
Eine recht übliche Vorgabe war (auch wenn diese zusehends aufweichen), zumindest vor bald fast 15 Jahren, daß besondere Bewertungskriterien bei der Darstellung humanoider insbesonders menschlicher Gegner und ihres "Dahinscheidens" angewandt werden und die Umstände (Soldaten oder Zivilisten, Verteidigung etc.) ihres Ablebens.
Die Gegner in Dead Space sind ausschließlich "Monster", die kaum noch etwas humanoides an sich haben und durchgehend auf Angriff gepolt sind.
Selbst die Todessequenzen des Titelhelden sind soweit "entschärft", indem er "gesichtlos" ist, da er durchgehend einen Helm trägt (ja ich weiß, hört sich eigentlich bescheuert an, war/ist aber so)
Im Gegensatz dazu, hatte man fast ausschließlich menschliche Gegner in Assassins Creed I und II.
Beide Serien sind durchgehend PEGI 18 - aber in Deutschland ist die Dead Space Reihe ausschließlich USK 18, die AC Reihe komplett USK 16 - bis auf genau dieses AC Valhalla, das eine USK 18 Wertung erhalten hat.


----------



## Spiritogre (22. Februar 2021)

devilsreject schrieb:


> Was ich aber durchaus finde ist, dass Kinder zu früh Shooter spielen obwohl die Alterseinstufung dieses eigentlich nicht zulassen würde. Da sollten sich so manche Eltern dochmal Zeit nehmen und mit bedacht darauf achten was Ihre Kids so konsumieren. Wenngleich ein Kind durchaus schon früh lernt real und virtuell zu trennen, muss sich ein Kind erstmal vollends entwicklen. Das Kinder dabei vielleicht trotzdem mal Kontakt zu einem COD oder so erhalten, ist dabei nicht maßgeblich aber regelmäßiger Konsum tut der Kinderseele sicher nicht gut. (Was nicht bedeutet das es Amokläufer werden)


Dafür gibt es allerdings keine Belege.

Es ist bewiesen, dass selbst Kleinkinder zwischen Fiktion und Realität unterscheiden können.

Generationen von Zockern sind mit den zu ihrer Zeit brutalsten Spielen aufgewachsen. Denn, was verboten war reizte gerade und entsprechend wurde natürlich heimlich alles zumindest ausprobiert. Klar gibt es auch eine Handvoll braver Kinder, die sowas nicht gemacht haben...

Diese Leute sind alles normale Erwachsene geworden. Viele sogar eher mit pazifistischer Einstellung, wenn es um die Realität geht.

Das schöne ist, heute gibt es durchaus taugliche Shooter für Kinder (Splatoon) und Jugendliche (Fortnite, Overwatch) die diese problemlos konsumieren können. Dadurch wird der Wunsch "verbotene" Games auszuprobieren meiner Einschätzung nach durchaus gesenkt.


Zum Thema Assassin's Creed vs. Tomb Raider, da finde ich es schon eine gewisse Heuchelei die Gewalt in TR in Ordnung zu finden, weil es ja ein Reboot ist, Assassin's Creed aber gleichzeitig abzusprechen, dass es mit Origins ebenfalls ein Reboot war und sie deswegen nicht in Ordnung zu finden. In dieser Trennung sehe ich ohnehin keinen Sinn. Entweder man mag die Gewalt oder eben nicht.

Bei mir war es eher so, dass ich damals ziemlich dumm geguckt habe, als diese Todessequenzen in TR kamen und ich dachte, das ist ein wenig extrem, das hatten die alten Spiele nicht. Überhaupt, ich mag die neuen TR zwar aber die Neuausrichtung auf maximale Action und Ballerei gefällt mir gar nicht. Ich fand die alten Teile vom Gameplay schlicht ansprechender. 
Und von der Figur Lara ab Legends ohnehin. Was nicht nur am Aussehen liegt sondern in der Konsistenz des Charakters. Die alte Lara ist tough und sie ist letztlich eine Art Superheld, dem ich übermenschliche Fähigkeiten in dem Kontext abnehme. Die neue Lara soll "realistisch" sein, ist sie aber eben hinten und vorne nicht.


----------



## Gast1664917803 (22. Februar 2021)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Ich  bekomme das Trennen mit den neuen Zitaten nicht hin.


Klickst du beim Erstellen deiner Texte (bzw. Trennen von Zitaten) oben in der Leiste wo du fett, unterstrichen, etc. anklicken kannst fast ganz rechts auf dieses [] Symbol, damit schaltest du auf BBCode um.
Dann hast du praktisch wieder die alte Eingabe bzw. QUOTE Möglichkeit.


----------



## devilsreject (22. Februar 2021)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Dafür gibt es allerdings keine Belege.
> 
> Es ist bewiesen, dass selbst Kleinkinder zwischen Fiktion und Realität unterscheiden können.
> 
> ...


Naja sind wir mal ehrlich, unsere Eltern waren lange nicht so fit mit dem Thema Computer und Konsolen, sodass viele Eltern inkl. meinen eigentlich keine Ahnung hatten was wir wie gemacht haben und was wir gespielt haben. 

Außer Mario kennt meine Mutter heute noch nicht viel mehr, klar ist natürlich nicht repräsentativ. Heute aber wir, die wir nicht nur ein wenig mehr Ahnung wie die Eltern haben sondern auch selbst in Teilen noch viel Spielen, sollte man schon in die Verantwortung kommen und sich, wenn auch nicht immer, an die Altersempfehlung halten. Dabei ist mir natürlich bewusst, dass immer mal wieder nen Titel durchrutscht oder gespielt wird der nicht für Kinder geeignet ist. 

Aber unbestritten ist, dass gewaltverherlichende Spiele, Filme oder Bücher etwas mit unseren Kindern macht, natürlich nicht in einem Ausmaß was an realer Gewalt oder gar Amokläufe ausuverft, trotzdem aber gibt es Dinge die pauschal in einer Kindheit nicht sein "müssen"

Ja Fortnite und co. gehen dabei einen interessantere Weg, sodass auch Kinder mal einen Shooter spielen können. Nervig ist dabei nur, dass diese Spiele meistens viele Kaufanreize setzen und damit die Kinder wieder in einen für sie nicht nützlichen Strudel geraten. Das ist aber ein ganz anderes Thema. 

Unterm Strich bleibt bei Kindern in meinen Augen die elterliche Verantwortung der Einige meiner Meinung nach noch viel mehr nachkommen müssten! Ab 16 Jahren sieht das ganze schon ne Ecke anders aus, und für Erwachsene gibt es eigentlich keinen Grund Gewalt zu verstecken, schlicht weil die Welt kein Platz des Wolckenguckucksheim ist. Was aber nicht bedeutet das jedes Spiel Sex oder Gewaltdarstellung benötigt und gut und interessant zu sein.


----------



## Spiritogre (22. Februar 2021)

Sicher, die Eltern sind in der Verantwortung. Ich würde als selbst spielendes Elternteil aber nicht blind auf USK oder noch schlimmer PEGI Einstufungen schauen sondern selbst entscheiden, wie reif mein Kind ist und was ich ihm zutrauen kann. 

Wir hatten halt das "Glück" in einer Generation aufzuwachsen, wo die Eltern keine Ahnung von Videospielen hatten und wir tun und lassen konnten, was wir wollten. 

Ich weiß noch, wie mein Informatiklehrer mal in der Klasse rumgefragt hat, ob wir irgendwelche "verbotenen" Spiele wie den KZ Manager haben, weil er die für irgendeine berufliche Fortbildung brauchte, wo sie über Computerspiele diskutieren wollten. Das erstaunliche Ergebnis war, dass niemand in der Klasse solche Games hatte, Titel wie KZ Manager hatte zwar jeder mal gesehen aber keinen hat es angesprochen, also besaß auch keiner solche Spiele.


----------



## MichaelG (22. Februar 2021)

Sagen wirs mal so. Wer so ein Spiel hatte wollte das nicht offiziell zugeben. Das stimmt eher.


----------



## devilsreject (22. Februar 2021)

Blind auf Einstufungen vertrauen ist ja auch nicht zwingend das Maß. Wie du schreibst situativ entscheiden ob ein Spiel ok ist oder nicht. Allerdings müssen sich in Titel wie COD und Battlefield nun wirklich keine 10-14 jährigen tummeln, dafür gäbe es dann eher Fortnite und Overwatch.

Die Klassenkameraden meiner Tocher (Klasse 3) sind allerdings regelmäßig schon in Call of Duty unterwegs. Wobei ich mich da wirkliche Frage ob unter 10 Jährige wirklich schon dieses Ausmaß an Gewalt in Spielen erleben müssen. Ich hatte ja eher gedacht das die Switch und deren Spiele die Kids anspricht, in der Klasse aber ist das Kinderspielzeug, die haben meistens ne PS4 einnige wenige schon die PS5 mit entsprechenden Spielen. 

Es ist ja auch so, das wir uns als Erwachsene nicht über übermäßige Gewalt in Spielen beschweren können, während wir unsere Kinder dazu erziehen eben diese Gewalt schon in Kindertagen als normal zu empfinden. Klar ist doch das wenn diese groß werden der Reiz an Gewalt sinkt und noch viel härtere Spiele gefordert werden "könnten".

Insofern hätte sich der Artikel selbst widerlegt, weil wir Alten Hasen eben ein "schwächeres" Gemüt an den Tag legen aber eben unsere Kinder das als vollkommen ok und beinahe als muss für ein gutes Spiel interpretieren.


----------



## Spiritogre (22. Februar 2021)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Sagen wirs mal so. Wer so ein Spiel hatte wollte das nicht offiziell zugeben. Das stimmt eher.


Äh nein, das war ja der Witz, wir haben da natürlich dann in der Pause unter uns auch noch drüber gesprochen. Wie gesagt, wir kannten einige dieser Spiele aber keine hatte sie (mehr) selbst. Disketten waren damals für uns Schüler ja teuer und wurden entsprechend dann mit anderen Games überspielt.



devilsreject schrieb:


> Die Klassenkameraden meiner Tocher (Klasse 3) sind allerdings regelmäßig schon in Call of Duty unterwegs. Wobei ich mich da wirkliche Frage ob unter 10 Jährige wirklich schon dieses Ausmaß an Gewalt in Spielen erleben müssen. Ich hatte ja eher gedacht das die Switch und deren Spiele die Kids anspricht, in der Klasse aber ist das Kinderspielzeug, die haben meistens ne PS4 einnige wenige schon die PS5 mit entsprechenden Spielen.



Da kommt es echt unglaublich auf das Soziale Umfeld an. Klar, die meisten Teenager kommen irgendwann in die "rebellische Phase" wo sie Nintendo dann als Kinderspielzeug abtun und die "coole" Playstation wollen. Aber es hängt dabei auch viel davon ab, in welchem Umfeld man lebt. In kleiner "heimeliger" Umlandgemeinde mag die Switch da länger vorhalten als in einem Großstadt-Brennpunkt.


----------



## RedDragon20 (22. Februar 2021)

Strauchritter schrieb:


> Diese ganze AC Valhalla Debatte check ich net, vor 10 Jahren schon konntest du in Skyrim NPCs am Fließband köpfen, allerdings ohne medialen Aufschrei und passende Kolumne dazu.
> Ab und zu hab ich das Gefühl, wir bewegen uns als Gesellschaft nicht mehr weiter voran sondern gehen Schritte zurück.
> Diese dümmliche" Killerspielddebatte" ist auch schon seit Jahren rum ums Eck, trotzdem les ich hier in den Kommentaren "AmOkLäUf3r z0cKn BaLLeRsp!3lE!!!11elf"....
> Aber es wird noch besser hier:
> ...


Wenn dich diese Debatte so sehr nervt - wovon aufgrund deines Kommentares auszugehen ist - würde ich dir anraten, deinen eigenen Ratschlag zu befolgen: Lass dieses Thema einfach links liegen und lies keine Diskussion darüber.  

Merkste, worauf ich hinaus will? Es ist halt nicht zielführend, einfach die Klappe zu halten. Dir sei es erlaubt, diese Debatte zu kritisieren, so wie es anderen erlaubt ist, Gewalt in Videospielen zu kritisieren, bzw. zu hinterfragen. 

Es muss  erlaubt sein, zu kritisieren und zu hinterfragen. Und im Idealfall sollte man auch immer sich selbst und seinen eigenen Konsum gelegentlich hinterfragen. 

Natürlich macht Doom Spaß. Auch Bulletstorm macht Spaß. Man kann doch trotzdem mal hinterfragen, was man da eigentlich konsumiert und wieso man Spaß daran hat. Dazu gehört auch die Frage, ob es nicht vielleicht doch irgendwie blödsinnig ist, Spaß an so viel Gewalt zu haben.



devilsreject schrieb:


> Die Klassenkameraden meiner Tocher (Klasse 3) sind allerdings regelmäßig schon in Call of Duty unterwegs. Wobei ich mich da wirkliche Frage ob unter 10 Jährige wirklich schon dieses Ausmaß an Gewalt in Spielen erleben müssen. Ich hatte ja eher gedacht das die Switch und deren Spiele die Kids anspricht, in der Klasse aber ist das Kinderspielzeug, die haben meistens ne PS4 einnige wenige schon die PS5 mit entsprechenden Spielen.


Da frage ich mich aber ernsthaft, in was für einem Umfeld ihr lebt. Ich arbeite in nem Hort, in dem es mehr "sozial schwache" Kinder gibt. Wir unterhalten uns auch häufig über Medien und Videospiele speziell (da ich halt auch selbst spiele). Aber Call of Duty wurde da nie genannt. Selten mal GTA, aber größtenteils war es Fortnite oder Minecraft.  

Man muss sich nicht sklavisch an die Altersfreigaben halten. Letztlich liegt es natürlich immer an den Elternteilen, zu entscheiden, ob das Kind Spiel X und Y spielen kann. Alleine würde ich mein Kind aber niemals Titel spielen lassen, deren Altersfreigabe nicht dem Alter des Kindes entspricht. Wenn, dann zusammen und stets reflektierend. 

Aber die Altersfreigaben gibt es ja nicht umsonst und manche Spiele sind halt nicht umsonst ohne Jugendfreigabe. Zumindest sollte man bedenken, dass Titel ohne Jugendfreigabe meist eben sehr viel physische Gewalt beinhalten, und diesen Fakt in die Entscheidung mit einbeziehen.



Spiritogre schrieb:


> Da kommt es echt unglaublich auf das Soziale Umfeld an. Klar, die meisten Teenager kommen irgendwann in die "rebellische Phase" wo sie Nintendo dann als Kinderspielzeug abtun und die "coole" Playstation wollen. Aber es hängt dabei auch viel davon ab, in welchem Umfeld man lebt. In kleiner "heimeliger" Umlandgemeinde mag die Switch da länger vorhalten als in einem Großstadt-Brennpunkt.


Er sprach ja aber nicht von Teenagern, sondern von der 3. Klassenstufe. Also Grundschule. Und ob Call of Duty in diesen Altersbereich gehört, ist äußerst fragwürdig. ^^


----------



## Grntl (22. Februar 2021)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Es muss  erlaubt sein, zu kritisieren und zu hinterfragen. Und im Idealfall sollte man auch immer sich selbst und seinen eigenen Konsum gelegentlich hinterfragen.
> 
> Natürlich macht Doom Spaß. Auch Bulletstorm macht Spaß. Man kann doch trotzdem mal hinterfragen, was man da eigentlich konsumiert und wieso man Spaß daran hat. Dazu gehört auch die Frage, ob es nicht vielleicht doch irgendwie blödsinnig ist, Spaß an so viel Gewalt zu haben.


Nur sollte man sich dabei meiner Meinung nach aufs wesentliche konzentrieren und nicht völlig am eigentlichen Sinn vorbeidebattieren, indem man sich an Dingen, wie einen ohnehin im Menü einstellbaren Detailgrad der Gewalt aufhängt.

Wenn mir eines bei AC Valhalla aufgefallen aufgefallen ist, dann wie selbstverständlich und glorifiziert das Plündern ist. Natürlich waren die Vikinger so, ist ja auch völlig ok das so ins Spiel zu bringen.  Aber die Tatsache an sich, dass man um es selber weiter zu bringen, einfach loszieht, irgendwelche Leute abschlachtet (ja,"Zivilisten" töten wird negativ angekreidet in dem Spiel), die Häuser niederbrennt und die Schätze plündert und sich am Ende für seine "ehrenvollen" Kämpfe feiert, wiegt doch meiner Meinung nach viel schwerer als irgendwelche Blutspritzer und abgetrennte Körperteile.

Ich bin ganz deiner Meinung, dass es vollkommen richtig ist zu hinterfragen, warum man so viel Spaß an Gewalt an sich hat und mal zu überlegen, wie leichtfertig damit umgegangen wird. Oftmals nimmt man es ja selber gar nicht so richtig als Gewalt da, z. B. wenn man sich in einem MMORPG mit etlichen Kill Quests aufs max Level grinded. Denkt doch kaum einer wirklich darüber nach, wie ok das nun eigtl ist 15 Wölfe für ein bisschen xp und Gold umzuhauen. Aber sogar in vermeintlichen Kinderspielen steckt Gewalt drin - auch bei Super Mario "metzel" ich mich durch die Gegner. Ich finde es super heuchlerisch, immer nur aktiv zu werden, wenn man für seine Verhältnisse mal wieder zu viele rote Pixel in einem Spiel wahrgenommen hat. 

Es ist einfach sinnvoll ein Bewusstsein dafür zu entwickeln, aber zu sagen dass irgendwas zu weit geht und sogar weniger Details etc zu fordern, fällt mir einfach nicht ein. 
Mir macht es Spaß mit Computerspielen in verschiedenste Szenarien einzutauchen und es bereitet mir auch Spielspaß in Spielen Gewalt auszuüben. Wenn dabei der Detailgrad entsprechend hoch und gemacht ist und sogar optional via Menü einschaltbar - super!


----------



## Herbboy (22. Februar 2021)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Er sprach ja aber nicht von Teenagern, sondern von der 3. Klassenstufe. Also Grundschule. Und ob Call of Duty in diesen Altersbereich gehört, ist äußerst fragwürdig. ^^


Die Wahrscheinlichkeit bei einem CoD, dass es bei einem Grundschulkind NICHT einer gesunden Einstellung zu Gewalt schadet, ist natürlich sehr gering. Trotzdem muss es selbst da einem Kind nicht zwingend schaden, es hängt einfach sehr vom Umfeld und den Umständen ab. Nehmen wir zB einen Vater an, der seinem Kind alle Nase Dinge wie Respekt, Nächstenliebe und Empathie nahelegt, mit ihm über zB Filme spricht, die man gesehen hat, auch über Nachrichten wie zB Kriege, Unfälle usw., die das Kind mitbekommt. Wenn der dann 2-3 mal im Monat mit seinem 7-9 jährigen Kind 2-3 Stunden CoD spielt und sagt "wir jagen jetzt die Bösen", dann wird das Kind sicher nicht deswegen geschädigt, außer man definiert jegliche Art von "nicht 100% behütet und von allem Unschönen fernhalten" schon als "Schaden". Wenn aber umgekehrt ein bereits 12-13jähriger 6-7 Stunden von Shootern hängt und dazu noch ein Umfeld hat, bei dem eher zählt "Weicheier haben hier nichts verloren", bei dem sieht es ganz anders aus in Sachen negativen Effekten. 

Daher sind die Alterseinstufungen ja auch nur Richtwerte, die zwar auch gesetzlich verbindlich sind, aber nun mal den Durchschnitt der Jugendlichen betrachten müssen und nicht so was wie eine harte Grenze sind "unter 16 voll problematisch, ab 16 völlig unschädlich". Da sich die Gesellschaft auch weiterentwickelt, wird auch völlig anders eingestuft als vor 10, 20 oder (bei Filmen) 30 und 40 Jahren. Das, was 1980 die Entwicklung eines 12 jährigen noch geschädigt hätte und daher dann ab 16 freigegeben war, wäre heute selbst für 12 jährige eher was zu lachen als zu fürchten.  Jedenfalls für den Durchschnitt - 12jährige, die überbehütet aufwachsen, dürfte das auch heute noch eher schädigen, wenn sie es sehen - genau wie es umgekehrt schon 1980 Kinder unter 16 gab, bei denen der FSK16-Film nicht den Hauch einer negativen Beeinflussung verursachte.

Es ist ja auch so, dass ein ZU sehr in Watte einbetten schaden kann. Wer als Kind so gut wie gar nichts rund um Gewalt mitbekommen hat, der wird fast schon eine posttraumatische Störung bekommen, wenn er dann mal als Teenager mitbekommt, dass jemand nach einem Unfall mit unnatürlich weggenicktem Bein jammernd am Boden liegt. Umgekehrt könnte jemand, der schon ab 6 Jahren stundenlang jeden Tag brutale Games zockt, im gleichen Falle eher eiskalt sein Handy zücken und es auch noch witzig finden, Fotos des Opfers mit "lustigen" Comments in die Social Media zu posten...


----------



## sealofdarkness (22. Februar 2021)

Hachja, damals mit meinen zarten 11 Jahren hinter den Rücken meiner Eltern die unzensierte Version von GTA San Andreas auf einer gemoddeten PS2 zu spielen, das waren noch Zeiten!

Damals wie auch heute hinterfrage ich die pauschale USK Einstufung von Spielen, da diese nicht primär von psychologischen Befunden gestützt werden, sondern allein vom Gesetz her. Und wie wir alle wissen, sind einige Gesetze relativ willkürlich festgelegt worden auf Grundlage von Meinungen und fragwürdigen Argumentationen. Man vergleicht nur mal das Alter ab wann man hier in Deutschland (starken) Alkohol konsumieren darf (18 Jahre) mit Amerika (21 Jahre). Es macht auch keinen Sinn pauschal festzulegen, dass man hier bis 14 Jahre ein Kind ist und bis 18 Jahre jugendlich und alles danach erwachsen.

Die Bedenken, dass Kinder negativ von gewalthaltigen Spielen beeinflusst werden, wurde doch schon von etlichen Studien widerlegt. Dass einzelne Personen verhaltensauffällig werden, liegt im Grunde nicht am Medium, sondern an deren sozialem Umfeld oder ihrer ganz individuellen psychischen Beschaffenheit. So viel dazu.

Für mich kommt es bei der Gewalt in Videospielen immer auf das individuelle Spiel an und wie sie inszeniert ist. Ein Fallout oder ein x beliebiges Zombie Game ohne (übertriebener) Verstümmelung büßt für mich an Atmosphäre ein und damit sogar in gewissen Momenten den Spielspaß. 

Wenn ich Spiele konsumiere, die einen hohen Gewaltgrad (re-)präsentieren dann ist es nicht die bloße "Gewalt" die mich reizt, sondern die Mechaniken dahinter. Quasi Kausalität und Effekt. Ich frage mich welche Leute Spiele wie Fallout wirklich ernst nehmen und den Gewaltgrad kritisieren. In meinen Augen ist dieser viel zu absurd, als dass man sich großartig Gedanken darüber machen muss wie abscheulich es doch ist, mit einer 9mm Pistole den Körper eines Pixelmenschen zum Explodieren zu bringen. Es ist für mich so absurd und realitätsfremd, dass ich oft schmunzeln muss, wenn Körperteile durch die Gegend fliegen.

Auch bei einem The Last of Us Part 2 ist die Gewaltdarstellung innerhalb des moment-to-moment Gameplays nicht dasjenige was mich schockiert hat, auch wenn das Spiel sehr realistisch wirkt mit den Auswirkungen von Schuss- und Stichwunden (-> relativ realistische Schusswunden inkl. phyisikalisch berechnete Blutpfützen Bildung sowie Teile des Gehirns, die die Wand runter rutschen). Es waren eher die Cutscenes oder Quicktime events die in einer bestimmten Art und Weise in Szene gesetzt wurden, dass selbst ich denken musste "Oha, das ist ziemlich hart." 

Ich kann problemlos Fallout modden, sodass dort Kinder wie Erwachsene behandelt werden, damit ich diese mit dem Fat Boy in Stücke reißen kann und das dann witzig finde. Aber ein intensiver Todeskampf wie teilweise in TLoU Part 2 mit Würgen, Schlagen, Röcheln und Heulen der Protagonisten und einer Kamerafahrt die sehr dicht ans Geschehen ranfährt, ist für mich ein ganz anderes Kaliber.


----------



## RedDragon20 (22. Februar 2021)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Die Wahrscheinlichkeit bei einem CoD, dass es bei einem Grundschulkind NICHT einer gesunden Einstellung zu Gewalt schadet, ist natürlich sehr gering. Trotzdem muss es selbst da einem Kind nicht zwingend schaden, es hängt einfach sehr vom Umfeld und den Umständen ab. Nehmen wir zB einen Vater an, der seinem Kind alle Nase Dinge wie Respekt, Nächstenliebe und Empathie nahelegt, mit ihm über zB Filme spricht, die man gesehen hat, auch über Nachrichten wie zB Kriege, Unfälle usw., die das Kind mitbekommt. Wenn der dann 2-3 mal im Monat mit seinem 7-9 jährigen Kind 2-3 Stunden CoD spielt und sagt "wir jagen jetzt die Bösen", dann wird das Kind sicher nicht deswegen geschädigt, außer man definiert jegliche Art von "nicht 100% behütet und von allem Unschönen fernhalten" schon als "Schaden". Wenn aber umgekehrt ein bereits 12-13jähriger 6-7 Stunden von Shootern hängt und dazu noch ein Umfeld hat, bei dem eher zählt "Weicheier haben hier nichts verloren", bei dem sieht es ganz anders aus in Sachen negativen Effekten.
> 
> Daher sind die Alterseinstufungen ja auch nur Richtwerte, die zwar auch gesetzlich verbindlich sind, aber nun mal den Durchschnitt der Jugendlichen betrachten müssen und nicht so was wie eine harte Grenze sind "unter 16 voll problematisch, ab 16 völlig unschädlich". Da sich die Gesellschaft auch weiterentwickelt, wird auch völlig anders eingestuft als vor 10, 20 oder (bei Filmen) 30 und 40 Jahren. Das, was 1980 die Entwicklung eines 12 jährigen noch geschädigt hätte und daher dann ab 16 freigegeben war, wäre heute selbst für 12 jährige eher was zu lachen als zu fürchten.  Jedenfalls für den Durchschnitt - 12jährige, die überbehütet aufwachsen, dürfte das auch heute noch eher schädigen, wenn sie es sehen - genau wie es umgekehrt schon 1980 Kinder unter 16 gab, bei denen der FSK16-Film nicht den Hauch einer negativen Beeinflussung verursachte.
> 
> Es ist ja auch so, dass ein ZU sehr in Watte einbetten schaden kann. Wer als Kind so gut wie gar nichts rund um Gewalt mitbekommen hat, der wird fast schon eine posttraumatische Störung bekommen, wenn er dann mal als Teenager mitbekommt, dass jemand nach einem Unfall mit unnatürlich weggenicktem Bein jammernd am Boden liegt. Umgekehrt könnte jemand, der schon ab 6 Jahren stundenlang jeden Tag brutale Games zockt, im gleichen Falle eher eiskalt sein Handy zücken und es auch noch witzig finden, Fotos des Opfers mit "lustigen" Comments in die Social Media zu posten...


Was anderes hab ich auch gar nicht behauptet. 

Dennoch sind Grundschulerkinder keine Jugendlichen und auch keine kleinen Erwachsenen. Sie nehmen Einflüsse grundsätzlich viel sensibler wahr und damit haben Reize auch einen deutlich höheren Impact auf sie. Wie sie damit umgehen, ist ganz individuell und zeigt sich ganz unterschiedlich.

Muss ja nicht nur von Schädigungen die Rede sein. Sondern auch von ganz "simplen" Belastungen. Es gibt Kinder, die verändern sich durch solche Belastungen, ziehen sich zurück oder drehen plötzlich voll auf. Manche schlafen schlecht, essen weniger etc. Alles schon erlebt. 

Auch Kinder haben beim Konsum fiktiver Darstellungen nicht gleich n kompletten Schaden. Aber es können Belastungen entstehen, die man auch als Elternteil nicht immer sofort sieht.


----------



## Herbboy (22. Februar 2021)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Was anderes hab ich auch gar nicht behauptet.
> 
> Dennoch sind Grundschulerkinder keine Jugendlichen und auch keine kleinen Erwachsenen. Sie nehmen Einflüsse grundsätzlich viel sensibler wahr und damit haben Reize auch einen deutlich höheren Impact auf sie. Wie sie damit umgehen, ist ganz individuell und zeigt sich ganz unterschiedlich.
> 
> ...


Ja sicher, aber auch da gibt es halt genug Fälle, in denen so ein Spiel nicht schaden würde, so wie es umgekehrt auch Fälle gibt, in denen selbst Erwachsene so ein Spiel total belasten würde. 

Ich sag aber ja nicht, dass man deswegen dann auf Altersgrenzen scheißen sollte    Das war einfach nur eine Beschreibung. Und es zeigt halt, wie schwer das alles ist. Etliche Dinge werden auf Altersgrenzen runtergebrochen, obwohl es zig Beispiele gibt, in denen man dies und jenes auch viel jünger problemlos machen/erleben dürfte und zig Gegenbeispiele, wo selbst Menschen mit einem Alter oberhalb der Altersgrenze an sich noch zu unreif sind.

Und einige Dinge liegen natürlich auch an den gesellschaftlichen Ansichten und erzieherischen "Traditionen", die eine Nation hat - da gibt es dann eine Sache, Zb bestimmte Filme oder ein bestimmtes Verhalten, das man in der Nation X überhaupt nicht schlimm findet, in Y aber schon - und wenn ein Kind in Y dann diese Sache macht/erlebt/sieht, wird es möglicherweise überhaupt nur DESWEGEN "traumatisiert", WEIL die Erwachsenen ein großes Entsetzen zeigen, wenn sie es erfahren. In der Nation X aber würde man sagen "Aha, okay. Und wie war die Schule?", Thema gegessen.


----------



## RedDragon20 (22. Februar 2021)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Ja sicher, aber auch da gibt es halt genug Fälle, in denen so ein Spiel nicht schaden würde, so wie es umgekehrt auch Fälle gibt, in denen selbst Erwachsene so ein Spiel total belasten würde.
> 
> Ich sag aber ja nicht, dass man deswegen dann auf Altersgrenzen scheißen sollte    Das war einfach nur eine Beschreibung. Und es zeigt halt, wie schwer das alles ist. Etliche Dinge werden auf Altersgrenzen runtergebrochen, obwohl es zig Beispiele gibt, in denen man dies und jenes auch viel jünger problemlos machen/erleben dürfte und zig Gegenbeispiele, wo selbst Menschen mit einem Alter oberhalb der Altersgrenze an sich noch zu unreif sind.
> 
> Und einige Dinge liegen natürlich auch an den gesellschaftlichen Ansichten und erzieherischen "Traditionen", die eine Nation hat - da gibt es dann eine Sache, Zb bestimmte Filme oder ein bestimmtes Verhalten, das man in der Nation X überhaupt nicht schlimm findet, in Y aber schon - und wenn ein Kind in Y dann diese Sache macht/erlebt/sieht, wird es möglicherweise überhaupt nur DESWEGEN "traumatisiert", WEIL die Erwachsenen ein großes Entsetzen zeigen, wenn sie es erfahren. In der Nation X aber würde man sagen "Aha, okay. Und wie war die Schule?", Thema gegessen.


Kinder sind eben emotional und kognitiv nicht in der Lage, gewisse Reize und Einflüsse so einzuordnen und zu verarbeiten, wie es Erwachsene tun. Natürlich gibt es Fälle, die damit vergleichsweise "gut" umgehen. Aber nur deswegen zu sagen "Gewalt in Videospielen ist nicht weiter wild" ist schon arg utopisch.  

Wenn ich der Meinung bin, dass meine 10jährige Tochter emotional gefestigt genug ist, um mal ein Call of Duty zu spielen, dann würde ich das möglicherweise durchaus mal mit machen. Aber ich würde sie dennoch nicht alleine spielen lassen und das, was sie da konsumiert, auch stets mit ihr zusammen reflektieren. 

Aber genau hier liegt der Knackpunkt: Nach wie vor werden Kinder viel zu häufig allein mit ihrem Medienkonsum gelassen. Sie rezipieren Medien genauso wie Erwachsene auch, nehmen auf und beurteilen. Aber sie gehen damit in der Regel sehr viel emotionaler damit um, wie auch immer sich das zeigen mag. Wenn sie hier keinen Ankerpunkt in Form einer Bezugsperson haben, können daraus sowohl mittelbar, als auch unmittelbar Belastungen und eben auch "Schäden" entstehen. Die müssen sich nicht schon in den nächsten Wochen zeigen, sondern können sich erst viel später zeigen. Ich rede dabei nicht mal von Traumata oder Belastungsstörungen. 

Aber ein Mangel an Empathie wäre so ein "Schaden". Sehe ich übrigens oft an der "alten Generation", die noch eine geballert bekommen hat, also mit Gewalt aufwuchs. Da kommt oft der Spruch "Kinder brauchen das mal. Hat uns ja auch nicht geschadet"...was ich für völligen Unfug halte. Und auch mediale Gewalt kann dazu führen, wenn Kinder nicht von einer Bezugsperson begleitet, sondern allein gelassen werden.

Kinder haben ein noch sehr begrenztes Weltbild, während das Erfahrungsspektrum mit zunehmendem Alter deutlich erweitert wird, sodass man besser mit Reizen und Einflüssen umgehen kann (Stichwort: Problemlösefähigkeit). Wenn also schon Medien, die nicht für die Altersklasse gedacht ist, dann niemals ohne Begleitung und niemals sagen "Ist ja nur n Film/Spiel". Das hilft vielleicht im ersten Moment, aber ist langfristig auch nicht zielführend. So wie bei allem anderen auch.


----------



## Herbboy (22. Februar 2021)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Aber genau hier liegt der Knackpunkt: Nach wie vor werden Kinder viel zu häufig allein mit ihrem Medienkonsum gelassen. Sie rezipieren Medien genauso wie Erwachsene auch, nehmen auf und beurteilen. Aber sie gehen damit in der Regel sehr viel emotionaler damit um, wie auch immer sich das zeigen mag. Wenn sie hier keinen Ankerpunkt in Form einer Bezugsperson haben, können daraus sowohl mittelbar, als auch unmittelbar Belastungen und eben auch "Schäden" entstehen. Die müssen sich nicht schon in den nächsten Wochen zeigen, sondern können sich erst viel später zeigen. Ich rede dabei nicht mal von Traumata oder Belastungsstörungen.


genau DAS wollte ich ja mit meinem vorletzten Posting ausdrücken: es muss ein guter Hintergrund vorhanden sein, damit es einem Kind oder Jugendlichen nicht schadet. Mir ging es nicht darum zu sagen, dass ein kleines Kind stundenlang schadlos alleine Shooter spielen kann, nur weil es ansonsten "gut erzogen" ist oder so, sondern dass es zusammen mit Papa UND wenn der gleichzeitig auch noch moralische und verhaltenstechnisch eher gewalt-ferne Einstellungen vermittelt so ein Spiel durchaus auch ohne Schaden zu nehmen spielen kann.

Und je älter das Kind, desto eher kann es dann - wenn es halt bewusst und "gut" erzogen wird - auch mal alleine etwas spielen, was vielleicht eigentlich erst für etwas ältere Jugendliche "zugelassen" ist.




RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Aber ein Mangel an Empathie wäre so ein "Schaden". Sehe ich übrigens oft an der "alten Generation", die noch eine geballert bekommen hat, also mit Gewalt aufwuchs. Da kommt oft der Spruch "Kinder brauchen das mal. Hat uns ja auch nicht geschadet"...was ich für völligen Unfug halte.


Da gibt es aber auch sehr oft das Gegenteil. Ich kenne viele Ältere, die sehr empathisch sind und Gewalt abgrundtief verabscheuen gerade WEIL sie in der Kindheit viel Gewalt erfahren haben. Das soll jetzt nicht heißen "Gewalt ist gut", aber Gewalterfahrungen können jemanden abstumpfen oder selbst lehren, dass Gewalt ein Mittel ist - sie können aber auch das exakte Gegenteil bewirken. Ähnlich wie bei Alkoholikern, da werden die Kinder oft selbst welche, oftmals aber auch beinah schon militante Anti-Alkoholiker.

Meine Mutter ist zB so ein Fall, bei der ging das dann so weit, dass sie unglaublich verzweifelt war, als ich als Kind immer Soldat und Cowboy usw. spielen wollte und schon früh gerne Actionfilme geschaut hab. Sie dachte, ich würde dann auch "so werden" - dabei bin ich eher Pazifist, hatte noch nicht mal ansatzweise eine Schlägerei oder so und liebe es aber eben, in der Fantasie und bei Unterhaltung das Böse zu erleben und zu bekämpfen bzw. dabei zuzusehen. Ich kann das halt seit früher Kindheit sehr gut trennen, was gut und was böse ist, was man "in echt" tun sollte und was nicht, da meine Eltern vermutlich das passende Umfeld gestaltet hatten.


----------



## RedDragon20 (22. Februar 2021)

Herbboy schrieb:


> genau DAS wollte ich ja mit meinem vorletzten Posting ausdrücken: es muss ein guter Hintergrund vorhanden sein, damit es einem Kind oder Jugendlichen nicht schadet. Mir ging es nicht darum zu sagen, dass ein kleines Kind stundenlang schadlos alleine Shooter spielen kann, nur weil es ansonsten "gut erzogen" ist oder so, sondern dass es zusammen mit Papa UND wenn der gleichzeitig auch noch moralische und verhaltenstechnisch eher gewalt-ferne Einstellungen vermittelt so ein Spiel durchaus auch ohne Schaden zu nehmen spielen kann.
> 
> Und je älter das Kind, desto eher kann es dann - wenn es halt bewusst und "gut" erzogen wird - auch mal alleine etwas spielen, was vielleicht eigentlich erst für etwas ältere Jugendliche "zugelassen" ist.


Grundsätzlich scheinen wir ja einer Meinung zu sein. Daher frage ich mich, worüber wir überhaupt debattierten.


----------



## Xello1984 (22. Februar 2021)

Warum dir manche Spiele zu weit gehen?
Ganz ehrlich, behalt es doch einfach für dich?
Niemand wird gezwungen, brutale Spiele zu zocken! In den 90ern haben wir die deutsche Half Life Version mit den Robotern und dem grünen Blut verteufelt, bzw uns darüber lustig gemacht, und jetzt, wo nichts mehr indiziert wird, wird auch scheinbar gejault. Auch wieder nicht gut.. Meine Fresse.. Wir sollten einfach glücklich damit sein, diese Freiheit zu haben, diese "Kunst" erleben zu können, oder aber auch nicht, wenn man nicht mag. Ich persönlich finde, dass zb bei einem Resident Evil 2 Remake die Brutalität den Großteil der Atmosphäre ausmacht. Das original war seinerzeit indiziert und bei weitem nicht so brutal 

Hauptsache was geschrieben


----------



## Herbboy (22. Februar 2021)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich scheinen wir ja einer Meinung zu sein. Daher frage ich mich, worüber wir überhaupt debattierten.


um gar nix.  Ich schreib einfach nur zum Thema, wir reden drüber, debattieren aber nicht. Hab ich auch nie behauptet


----------



## Herbboy (22. Februar 2021)

Xello1984 schrieb:


> Warum dir manche Spiele zu weit gehen?
> Ganz ehrlich, behalt es doch einfach für dich?
> Niemand wird gezwungen, brutale Spiele zu zocken! In den 90ern haben wir die deutsche Half Life Version mit den Robotern und dem grünen Blut verteufelt, bzw uns darüber lustig gemacht, und jetzt, wo nichts mehr indiziert wird, wird auch scheinbar gejault. Auch wieder nicht gut.. Meine Fresse.. Wir sollten einfach glücklich damit sein, diese Freiheit zu haben, diese "Kunst" erleben zu können, oder aber auch nicht, wenn man nicht mag. Ich persönlich finde, dass zb bei einem Resident Evil 2 Remake die Brutalität den Großteil der Atmosphäre ausmacht. Das original war seinerzeit indiziert und bei weitem nicht so brutal
> 
> Hauptsache was geschrieben


"Behalt es für Dich" - ja, DAS ist ja mal ein super Comment.   Merkst du nicht, dass man das genau so gut zu Dir sagen könnte, wenn jemandem DEINE Meinung nicht passt? Der Satz hat was von "Spiegel! Spiegel! Spiegel!" oder "Selber! Nein, Du selber! Nein Du!"... Menno....  

Generell stimmt es natürlich: es ist gut, dass schon längst keine lächerliche strengen Gewalt-Regeln mehr gelten. Aber wenn du es nicht hören willst, dass er meint, in dass MANCHE Games mit dem Thema "Brutalität" einfach nur ihr Spiel attraktiver machen wollen, obwohl es fürs Spiel gar nicht nötig wäre - und um mehr geht es ja gar nicht - dann lies die Kolumne halt nicht (falls du das überhaupt getan hast, woran ich angesichts des Comments eher Zweifel habe). 

Aber zu sagen "behalt es für dich" ist echt Blödsinn, denn wo ist denn das Problem dabei? Es ist doch nur EINE Meinung EINES Redakteurs, die rein gar nichts für Dein Leben ändern wird. Wäre es Statement eine Partei rund um einen Beschluss für neue Gesetze zum Jugendschutz, so dass man strengere Maßnahmen befürchten müsste, könnte ich es ja verstehen. Aber als Meinung einer einzelnen Person? Also bitte...


----------



## RedDragon20 (23. Februar 2021)

Xello1984 schrieb:


> Warum dir manche Spiele zu weit gehen?
> Ganz ehrlich, behalt es doch einfach für dich?


Wieso? 



Xello1984 schrieb:


> Niemand wird gezwungen, brutale Spiele zu zocken!


Korrekt.  Aber man kann und darf trotzdem kritisieren und hinterfragen. "Niemand ist gezwungen" ist ein Totschlagargument, um sich nicht mit dem Thema auseinandersetzen zu müssen.


----------



## Worrel (23. Februar 2021)

Xello1984 schrieb:


> Warum dir manche Spiele zu weit gehen?
> Ganz ehrlich, behalt es doch einfach für dich?
> 
> Hauptsache was geschrieben


Kommt in ein Diskussionsforum und regt darüber auf, daß Leute dort ihre Meinung posten.

Was kommt als nächstes? Ein Besuch beim Bäcker, um dem mal zu sagen, daß er kein Brot verkaufen soll?


----------



## RedDragon20 (23. Februar 2021)

Herbboy schrieb:


> um gar nix.  Ich schreib einfach nur zum Thema, wir reden drüber, debattieren aber nicht. Hab ich auch nie behauptet


Ich denke aber, wir sind uns einig, dass Call of Duty grundsätzlich und aus guten Gründen nicht unbedingt in Kinderhände gehört. 

Ich kann mich noch gut daran erinnern, wie ich als Kind damals in den 90ern die Verfilmung von Stephen King's ES geguckt habe. Alleine, im Dunkeln. Nebenbei bemerkt hatte ich auch nie n besonders innigen Bezug zu meinen Eltern. Glaub, ich war damals 5 oder 6 Jahre alt. 

Ich hab mich beim Film ziemlich gegruselt, aber durch gehalten. Ich wusste zwar, dass der Film nicht für Kinder war und ich sowieso um die Zeit nicht wach sein durfte. Aber der Reiz des Verbotenen hat mich halt dazu bewegt. Danach hatte ich aber in der Tat jahrelang Angst vor Clowns. 

Das sind Belastungen, von denen ich sprach. Manche bleiben und prägen. Andere wiederum nicht. Ich bin damit mit Sicherheit kein Einzelfall, auch wenn sich meine Angst vor Clowns über die Jahre zum Glück gelegt hat. Manche Belastungen können auch die Lebensqualität einschränken, wobei die Angst vor Clowns jetzt vielleicht nicht unbedingt lebensbeschränkend für mich war. 

Je jünger der Mensch und je weniger erfahren er ist, desto größer der Impact des Reizes. Wenn sie nicht begleitet werden, dann kann das problematisch werden. 

Natürlich kommt es auch immer auf die Persönlichkeit des Menschen an, aber solche Einflüsse gehen niemals spurlos an ein Kind vorbei, wie auch immer sich das zeigen mag.


----------



## knarfe1000 (23. Februar 2021)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Sicher, die Eltern sind in der Verantwortung. Ich würde als selbst spielendes Elternteil aber nicht blind auf USK oder noch schlimmer PEGI Einstufungen schauen sondern selbst entscheiden, wie reif mein Kind ist und was ich ihm zutrauen kann.
> 
> Wir hatten halt das "Glück" in einer Generation aufzuwachsen, wo die Eltern keine Ahnung von Videospielen hatten und wir tun und lassen konnten, was wir wollten.
> 
> Ich weiß noch, wie mein Informatiklehrer mal in der Klasse rumgefragt hat, ob wir irgendwelche "verbotenen" Spiele wie den KZ Manager haben, weil er die für irgendeine berufliche Fortbildung brauchte, wo sie über Computerspiele diskutieren wollten. Das erstaunliche Ergebnis war, dass niemand in der Klasse solche Games hatte, Titel wie KZ Manager hatte zwar jeder mal gesehen aber keinen hat es angesprochen, also besaß auch keiner solche Spiele.



Weil das Spiel einfach Schrott war, von den verbotenen Inhalten mal ganz abgesehen.


----------



## devilsreject (23. Februar 2021)

Das Umfeld ist ländlich Gesellschaftsschicht Mittel bis Oberschicht. Würde es daher weniger mit Brennpunkt oder schwieriges Umfeld bezeichnen. Die Kinder haben jetzt auch keinen an der Klatsche oder sowas  Viele aber spielen eben Spielchen die in meinen Augen für das Alter eben durchaus bedenklich sind. Das sind die Arztkinder oder Lehrerkinder genauso wie die Bengels von Arbeitern usw. Verhaltensauffälig ist davon bislang keiner, würde wie gesagt jetzt auch nicht pauschal die Kinder zu späteren Attentätern erklären wollen.

Wurde hier ja schon geschrieben das solche Spiele durchaus mit einer Bezugsperson und "sinnvollem" Kontext gespielt werden könnten. Die Erfahrung im Umfeld aber zeigt das sich die wenigsten Eltern wirklich mit den Medien der Kinder auseinandersetzen und auch FSK oder PEGI Einstufungen pauschal kaum beachten oder diese sogar wirklich im Stress nichtmal wahrnehmen. 

Dabei finde ich das man seine Kinder in die Medienwelt einführen sollte und diese auch eine Zeit lang begleiten sollte. Die Erziehung endet oder pausiert ja nicht, nur weil das Kind Medien, in welcher Form auch immer, konsumiert. Viele aber scheinen froh wenn die Kids einfach vor der Kiste daddeln oder sich nen Film geben, welchen auch immer um ein bisschen RUhe oder Zeit für sich selbst zu haben. Vielleicht ist auch nur meine Einstellung zum Thema Kinder spießig.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (23. Februar 2021)

devilsreject schrieb:


> Dabei finde ich das man seine Kinder in die Medienwelt einführen sollte und diese auch eine Zeit lang begleiten sollte. Die Erziehung endet oder pausiert ja nicht, nur weil das Kind Medien, in welcher Form auch immer, konsumiert. Viele aber scheinen froh wenn die Kids einfach vor der Kiste daddeln oder sich nen Film geben, welchen auch immer um ein bisschen RUhe oder Zeit für sich selbst zu haben. Vielleicht ist auch nur meine Einstellung zum Thema Kinder spießig.


Spießig? Nur weil man Kindern verantwungsvoll an die digitalen Medien näherbringen soll? Nö. Das ist selbstverständliche Pflicht eines jeden Elternteils.

Wenn ich an die ständigen Diskussionen mit seinem Sohn  (12 Jahre) denke der mich immer wieder zu überreden versucht dass er GTA5 spielen darf... "In 6 Jahren" - das ist mein kurze und knappe Erklärung. Und wenn er mit Schulkameraden daherkommt die das (wahrscheinlich) bereits spielen dürfen erwidere ich stets dass dies durchaus sein kann, mich aber nicht interessiert weil es schließlich nicht MEINE Kinder sind. 

Daneben versuch ich ihm GTA5 als "nicht so tolles Spiel" zu verkaufen. Gut, dieses Argument zieht zwar nicht, versuchen kann es aber mal.


----------



## Herbboy (23. Februar 2021)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Ich denke aber, wir sind uns einig, dass Call of Duty grundsätzlich und aus guten Gründen nicht unbedingt in Kinderhände gehört.
> 
> Ich kann mich noch gut daran erinnern, wie ich als Kind damals in den 90ern die Verfilmung von Stephen King's ES geguckt habe. Alleine, im Dunkeln. Nebenbei bemerkt hatte ich auch nie n besonders innigen Bezug zu meinen Eltern. Glaub, ich war damals 5 oder 6 Jahre alt.
> 
> Ich hab mich beim Film ziemlich gegruselt, aber durch gehalten. Ich wusste zwar, dass der Film nicht für Kinder war und ich sowieso um die Zeit nicht wach sein durfte. Aber der Reiz des Verbotenen hat mich halt dazu bewegt. Danach hatte ich aber in der Tat jahrelang Angst vor Clowns.


Bei mir waren es zwei Filme: Kampf der Titanen, da war ich zwar "schon" 6, und der Film ist aus heutiger Sicht eher ein Märchenfilm für Kids - aber damals war so was wie ein lebendiger Medusa-Kopf noch etwas zuvor nie gesehenes, und da hab ich wohl sogar geweint vor Angst und musste aus dem Kino raus (mein Vater hatte mich mitgenommen). Jahre später war es dann Alien, den ich alleine nachts in einem Gästezimmer von Freunden meiner Eltern schaute - Freunde und Eltern waren auf einer Geburtstagsfeier. Ich war da vermutlich so 10 oder so, und ich zwischen Angst und Interesse hin und her gerissen, hatte danach auch eine Weile nachts beim Einschlafen Alien-"Phantome" an den Wänden gesehen usw. 

Aber beides sorgte im Endeffekt dafür, dass ich mich dann dafür interessierte, was denn dahintersteckt, und schon längst liebe ich so was wie Monster, Dämonen, Alien & Co.

"Es" ist ein Sonderfall, denn da gibt es selbst haufenweise Erwachsene, die seit dem Film beim Anblick von Clowns ein Unbehagen verspüren. Wobei Clowns, die nicht GANZ eindeutig "lustige" Gesichter haben, ja auch ohne "Es" für viele Kinder eher furchteinflößend sind als lustig, das wird durch einen Film wie "Es" nur verstärkt.


----------



## Spiritogre (23. Februar 2021)

Das einzige mal wo ich durch einen Film "traumatisiert" wurde war The Time Machine, diese Morlocks sahen fies aus, jedenfalls für mich drei oder vier Jahre alten Knirps, wo ich zufällig ins Wohnzimmer kam als der Film gerade lief. 
Danach haben mich "Horrorfilme" eher gelangweilt. Ganz heiß diskutiert wurde damals im Kinderkreis etwa The Fog, der so einmal im Jahr gezeigt wurde. Als ich ihn dann endlich heimlich mal sah, habe ich mich kein bisschen gegruselt. Und selbst bei Alien war ich zwar unglaublich fasziniert und das erste Mal die Szene mit dem Bauchaufplatzen zu sehen war gewaltig beeindruckend, aber hauptsächlich, weil das so besonders war und nicht weil es eklig war oder so. 

Spannenderweise hat mir meine Mutter schon als Jugendlichen Steven King Bücher geschenkt, die waren damals auch bei lesenden Mitschülern (was nicht so viele Jungs waren) sehr populär. Und ich finde es heute noch lustig, dass bei Büchern viel mehr geht, obwohl das Kopfkino ist und viel intensiver sein kann.


----------



## RedDragon20 (23. Februar 2021)

devilsreject schrieb:


> Dabei finde ich das man seine Kinder in die Medienwelt einführen sollte und diese auch eine Zeit lang begleiten sollte. Die Erziehung endet oder pausiert ja nicht, nur weil das Kind Medien, in welcher Form auch immer, konsumiert. Viele aber scheinen froh wenn die Kids einfach vor der Kiste daddeln oder sich nen Film geben, welchen auch immer um ein bisschen RUhe oder Zeit für sich selbst zu haben. Vielleicht ist auch nur meine Einstellung zum Thema Kinder spießig.


Das ist ne gottverdammte Elternpflicht. Spießig bist du da nicht, nein. ^^



Herbboy schrieb:


> "Es" ist ein Sonderfall, denn da gibt es selbst haufenweise Erwachsene, die seit dem Film beim Anblick von Clowns ein Unbehagen verspüren. Wobei Clowns, die nicht GANZ eindeutig "lustige" Gesichter haben, ja auch ohne "Es" für viele Kinder eher furchteinflößend sind als lustig, das wird durch einen Film wie "Es" nur verstärkt.


Bei mir hat ES definitiv dazu geführt. Vorher hatte ich keine unmittelbaren Erfahrungen mit irgendwelchen Clowns gehabt.


----------



## Herbboy (23. Februar 2021)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Bei mir hat ES definitiv dazu geführt. Vorher hatte ich keine unmittelbaren Erfahrungen mit irgendwelchen Clowns gehabt.






__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wl7Ul8uaHoE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## THEDICEFAN (25. Februar 2021)

Halte diesen Artikel für vollkommen überzogen: 
1. Die Beispiele sind noch recht übliche Spiele und kein Mortal Kombat.
2. Verrohen und Abstumpfen ist ein natürlicher Prozess. Das Fleisch kam früher auch nicht aus dem Supermarkt und kommt es heute übrigens auch noch nicht. 
Um zu überlebensfähig zu bleiben musste der Mensch lernen abzustumpfen, da nicht immer genügend essbare Früchte und Pflanzen in der Nähe waren.

3. Wenn man einen Wikinger spielt, der mit seiner Axt die Gegner nur bewusstlos prügelt, kann man nur Stirnrunzelnd das Spiel wieder deinstallieren.

Und zu guter letzt: Wenn’s einem nicht gefällt soll er nicht mosern, sondern die Finger von derlei Spielen lassen und sich um echte Probleme kümmern. Privatisierung von Wasservorräten, Klimaschutz, Recycling, Atomare Abrüstung, Artenschutz/ Tierschutz, Einhaltung von Menschenrechten.... um ein paar Beispiele zu nennen


----------



## RedDragon20 (25. Februar 2021)

THEDICEFAN schrieb:


> Und zu guter letzt: Wenn’s einem nicht gefällt soll er nicht mosern, sondern die Finger von derlei Spielen lassen und sich um echte Probleme kümmern. Privatisierung von Wasservorräten, Klimaschutz, Recycling, Atomare Abrüstung, Artenschutz/ Tierschutz, Einhaltung von Menschenrechten.... um ein paar Beispiele zu nennen


Hier geht's doch aber nicht um Privatisierung von Wasservorräten, Klimaschutz etc.


----------



## Herbboy (25. Februar 2021)

THEDICEFAN schrieb:


> Halte diesen Artikel für vollkommen überzogen:
> 1. Die Beispiele sind noch recht übliche Spiele und kein Mortal Kombat.


Gerade deswegen ja die Kritik. Er meint, dass die Games das, was sie rüberbringen, auch mit etwas weniger Brutalität tun könnten. Mortal Kombat hingegen IST aber eben ein Spiel, bei dem gerade um explizite Gewalt geht - die übertriebene Gewalt macht das Game aus.

Aber ob es wirklich sein "muss", was manche Games machen, das ist eben der Punkt, der ihn stört. Das heißt ja nicht, dass er für "Blümchen"-Gewaltdarstellung ist.




THEDICEFAN schrieb:


> 2. Verrohen und Abstumpfen ist ein natürlicher Prozess. Das Fleisch kam früher auch nicht aus dem Supermarkt und kommt es heute übrigens auch noch nicht.
> Um zu überlebensfähig zu bleiben musste der Mensch lernen abzustumpfen, da nicht immer genügend essbare Früchte und Pflanzen in der Nähe waren.


Was hat das mit Games zu tun? ^^  Plädierst du da jetzt dafür, dass man Leuten am besten so viel Gewalt wie möglich eintrichtern soll, damit sie abstumpfen, oder wie? Und wozu soll das gut sein? Das WAR vor zig Jahrtausenden mal nötig zum Überleben, aber selbst damals haben die Menschen sicher einen Unterschied verspürt zwischen Jagen und Gewalt gegenüber einem anderen Menschen...  die meisten Urvölker haben die erlegten Tiere sogar noch besonders gewürdigt und ihnen "gedankt", dass sie ihr Leben opfern - das war kein Spaß-Gemetzel mit einem "Jaaaaaa!!!" und Geifer vor der Schnüss... 




THEDICEFAN schrieb:


> 3. Wenn man einen Wikinger spielt, der mit seiner Axt die Gegner nur bewusstlos prügelt, kann man nur Stirnrunzelnd das Spiel wieder deinstallieren.


Er hat ja nicht gesagt, dass kein Blut fließen sollte. Er meinte nur, ob es sein muss, dass quasi als Standard Gliedmaße durch die Gegend fliegen - das war selbst "in Echt" sicher nicht so. Und ob ein Spiel, das eigentlich eher ein Abenteuerspiel sein soll, bei jedem Kampf so brutal wie möglich sein muss, das finde ich auch fraglich - mich stört es aber nicht.

Allerdings spiele ich selber AC: Valhalla und habe von übertriebenem Gore noch nichts bewusst wahrgenommen - entweder man muss das noch aktivieren (und Gore lässt sich ja in vielen Games Ein/Auschalten), oder aber ich bin noch nicht weit genug, und "Gemetzel"-Skills kommen erst noch ^^


----------



## RedDragon20 (25. Februar 2021)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Allerdings spiele ich selber AC: Valhalla und habe von übertriebenem Gore noch nichts bewusst wahrgenommen - entweder man muss das noch aktivieren (und Gore lässt sich ja in vielen Games Ein/Auschalten), oder aber ich bin noch nicht weit genug, und "Gemetzel"-Skills kommen erst noch ^^


Du siehst halt die Gewalt und Gliedmaßen vor lauter Blut nicht mehr.


----------



## Herbboy (25. Februar 2021)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Du siehst halt die Gewalt und Gliedmaßen vor lauter Blut nicht mehr.


Das kann wohl sein...     aber ich meine, ich würde die Gegner, zumindest die normalen Gegner, einfach nur mit meinen Waffen "schlagen und treffen", Blut ist zu sehen, und dann liegen sie halt irgendwann tot da rum. Bei nem Attentat sowieso, da rammt man einem ja eh nur die Klinge in den Hals. Da muss ich beim nächsten mal drauf achten, wie der Gore-Faktor ist.


----------



## RedDragon20 (25. Februar 2021)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Das kann wohl sein...     aber ich meine, ich würde die Gegner, zumindest die normalen Gegner, einfach nur mit meinen Waffen "schlagen und treffen", Blut ist zu sehen, und dann liegen sie halt irgendwann tot da rum. Bei nem Attentat sowieso, da rammt man einem ja eh nur die Klinge in den Hals. Da muss ich beim nächsten mal drauf achten, wie der Gore-Faktor ist.


AC: Valhalla ist in der Tat nicht ganz ohne. Vlt. hast du ja tatsächlich in den Optionen den Gore-Faktor abgestellt und es fließt nur noch Blut. Kein Plan, da ich die Option nie abgestellt habe.


----------



## THEDICEFAN (26. Februar 2021)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Gerade deswegen ja die Kritik. Er meint, dass die Games das, was sie rüberbringen, auch mit etwas weniger Brutalität tun könnten. Mortal Kombat hingegen IST aber eben ein Spiel, bei dem gerade um explizite Gewalt geht - die übertriebene Gewalt macht das Game aus.
> 
> Aber ob es wirklich sein "muss", was manche Games machen, das ist eben der Punkt, der ihn stört. Das heißt ja nicht, dass er für "Blümchen"-Gewaltdarstellung ist.
> 
> ...


Wenn der Artikel so gemeint war, ist er doch recht unnötig, oder nicht? 
Es ist mehrere 1000 Jahre her - geh nochmal in den Geschichtsunterricht.
Mal davon abgesehen - seit einem läppischen Menschenleben ist mal Ruhe bei uns: Wenn es wieder Kracht können wir wieder altmodisch Nahrung besorgen gehen.
Aber ich schweife wieder ab: Mir kommt es eher so vor als hätten Sie eher Kritik um der Kritik willen an dem Kommentar betrieben, als ihn sinnvoll unter die Lupe zu nehmen.
Beim Thema abstumpfen geht es mir eher um zwei Themen: 
1. Gewalt am Bildschirm ist Gewalt am Bildschirm und wenn es keiner wollte, würde es keiner kaufen.
2. Ist der Prozess der Abstumpfung nach wie vor wichtig: Ob die Rolle von Videospielen übernommen werden sollte, sei dahingestellt. Aber um mal ganz blöd zu fragen, was bringt Ihnen ein Unfallchirurg der den Anblick Ihres zerfetzten Arms von einem Motorradunfall nicht erträgt?


----------



## RedDragon20 (26. Februar 2021)

THEDICEFAN schrieb:


> Wenn der Artikel so gemeint war, ist er doch recht unnötig, oder nicht?
> Es ist mehrere 1000 Jahre her - geh nochmal in den Geschichtsunterricht.
> Mal davon abgesehen - seit einem läppischen Menschenleben ist mal Ruhe bei uns: Wenn es wieder Kracht können wir wieder altmodisch Nahrung besorgen gehen.
> Aber ich schweife wieder ab: Mir kommt es eher so vor als hätten Sie eher Kritik um der Kritik willen an dem Kommentar betrieben, als ihn sinnvoll unter die Lupe zu nehmen.
> ...


Du verwechselst hier ganz klar "Abstumpfung" mit Selbstreflexion und bewusstem Umgang mit dem Thema Gewalt (in Medien). Das stünde so einigen mal gut. 

Sich ein "dickes Fell" aneignen, ist durchaus korrekt und hilfreich. Aber das hat mit Abstumpfung nichts zu tun. Abstumpfen ist eine emotionale Reaktion auf dauernde, bzw. intensive Konfrontation und eine extreme, jedoch keine erwünschte Haltung. Denn es fehlt der Bezug zum Thema und man empfindet dem Thema oder der Situation gegenüber lediglich Teilnahmslosigkeit und Gleichgültigkeit. Ein bewusster Umgang mit etwas findet nicht mehr statt. Das ist ein Prozess, der sich über einige Zeit hinzieht und für den man sich nicht entscheidet wie man sich für die Teesorte im Schrank entscheidet.

Abstumpfung ist für einen Unfallchirurgen also eher nachteilig.


----------



## Holzkerbe (21. September 2021)

LTTP, ich weiß, aber diese großartige Kolumne muss ich einfach kommentieren. Vorab, lieber @LukasSchmid, gilt dir mein Dank für deine Kolumnen. Oftmals, aber nicht immer, erkenne ich mich in deinen Gedankengängen wieder und lese diese daher mit großer Freude. Danke dafür und weiter so!

Du triffst mit diesem Thema bei mir einen Nerv, denn mir geht es schon lange ganz ähnlich mit der Gewalt in Spielen. Dabei bin ich zwar froh, das wir aus der BPjS/M Vergangenheit der 90er mit grünem Blut, Rauch und Robotern entflohen sind, aber heutzutage geht die Gewaltdarstellung auf ein völlig ungekanntes Niveau, welches bei mir entweder wie bei dir nur noch völlige Belanglosigkeit auslöst oder aber Entsetzen und Abstoßung bis hin zu negativen Gedanken und Emotionen. TLOU 2 hat mir dabei Anfang diesen Jahres in dieser Hinsicht endgültig den sinnbildlichen Gnadenstoß versetzt. Nicht zuletzt deshalb stelle ich fest, wie ich bevorzugt frohmutigere oder zumindest nicht explizit gewalttätige Titel deutlich bevorzuge, insbesondere (aber nicht nur) jene von Nintendo. Für dich und die anderen Kommentatoren möchte ich das gerne etwas ausführlicher darlegen:

Ich bin aktuell 36 Jahre alt, voll berufstätig, habe Frau und Kinder. Als Familienvater verfolge ich das Weltgeschehen noch aufmerksamer als ohnehin schon und mit Klimakrise, Covid und all den sonstigen geopolitischen Spannungen bis hin zu den jüngsten Ereignissen in Afghanistan schlägt mir all das doch sehr aufs Gemüt. Um den Bogen nun zu unserem liebsten Hobby zu spannen: Seit Veröffentlichung der PS5 habe ich bis vor kurzem fast exklusiv auf dieser gespielt und da primär Titel wie The Last of Us + Part II, Demon's Souls, RE VIII, Returnal, Observer System Redux oder Oddworld New 'n Tasty. Alles klasse Spiele, doch allesamt düster, brutal, dreckig und mit mehr oder weniger dystopischen oder apokalyptischen Spielwelten. All das hat mich, so sehr mich die Spiele an sich unterhalten haben, nach monatelangem Konsum selbiger erst unterbewusst und zuletzt bewusst einfach zusätzlich belastet. Insbesondere The Last of Us II.

Versteht mich an der Stelle aber bitte nicht falsch, auch wenn mein Beitrag das vielleicht suggeriert: Ich bin kein depressiver Mensch oder leide gar unter einer Depression (zu recht eine anerkannte psychische Erkrankung!), sondern bin im Gegenteil ein lebensfroher Optimist. Auch ist mir klar, dass die o.g. Spieleauswahl wohl unglücklich war, auch wenn ich diese getroffen hatte, weil ich halt einfach Lust auf diese Spiele hatte. Ohne mir deren möglicherweise negativer Auswirkungen auf mein Befinden bewusst zu sein oder diese überhaupt in Betracht zu ziehen. Sind ja nur "Spiele", oder?

Und was hat das aus meiner Sicht mit Nintendo zu tun?

Nachdem ich nach o.g. Zeit mit der PS5 meine Switch wieder angeschalten und Titel wie _New Pokémon Snap_, _Super Mario 3D World_ oder aktuell _The Legend of Zelda: Skyward Sword_ spiele, hebt sich meine Grundstimmung spürbar. Selbst ein _Famicom Detective Club: The Missing Heir_, obwohl es hier um einen Mord geht, trägt mit seiner bunten, hellen Präsentation und der, bis auf wenige Ausnahmen, nicht expliziten Darstellung dazu bei. Dann ist mir klar geworden, das viele AA- und AAA-Spiele sich nach wie vor primär über Gewalt und deren (möglichst realistischer) Darstellung profilieren. So mutig ein Spiel wie TLoU II in seiner Inszenierung und Charakterzeichnung ist, so dermaßen stumpfsinnig und mitunter unterträglich ist es in seiner Gewaltdarstellung. Das war von Entwickler Naughty Dog zwar so gewollt, aber ob es auch notwendig war? Muss oder will ich mir so etwas denn eigentlich geben, frage ich mich? Gerade in Bezug auf TLoU bin ich nicht die einzige Person, welcher das "Spiel" emotional stark zu schaffen gemacht hat.

Hierzu möchte ich eine namentlich nicht genannte Nintendo-Führungskraft zitieren, welche folgenden meiner Ansicht nach denkwürdigen Satz bereits zu GameCube-Zeiten (und als einen der Gründe für dessen scheitern) zum Besten gab:



> Consumers don’t want fun anymore; they just want to kill people… in HD.



Diese Aussage trifft auch heute den Nagel auf den Kopf, vielleicht sogar mehr denn je.

Dabei ist mir klar, dass es auch auf allen anderen Plattformen nicht gewalttätige oder brutale, dafür aber fröhliche, helle und kinderfreundliche Titel gibt. Nur haben diese es nie geschafft mich persönlich abzuholen und so zu berühren, wie es die Titel von Nintendo machen. Ob es nun ein Mario, Zelda, Pikmin oder Kirby ist, für mich persönlich kommen da keine Crashs, Spyros oder wie sie sonst alle heißen ran. Vermutlich trägt ein großer Teil zu meinem Empfinden bei, dass ich mit all jenen Nintendo-Titeln aufgewachsen und von diesen maßgeblich geprägt wurde. So hat mir bereits als Kind die Flucht in die charmanten Welten von Nintendo dabei geholfen, so manch schwere Situation emotional wie seelisch einigermaßen stabil zu überstehen. Das gilt für mich auch heute noch, über 30 Jahre später. Nicht nur das, dank der familienfreundlichen Ausrichtung kann ich diese fröhlichen Figuren und Welten mittlerweile auch mit meinen Kindern teilen. Und für all das bin ich Nintendo zutiefst dankbar.


----------



## EddWald (22. September 2021)

Was ich dazu erzählen kann ist, es war schon immer so. Der moderne Mensch liebt das Spiel mit dem Bösen, jeder von uns hat einen kleinen Teufen auf der Schulter sitzen. Und wenn du jetzt sagst, nein, in mir schlummert kein tiefer Abgrund, dann sage ich, du hast ihn bloß noch nicht entdeckt, weil die Situation dazu nicht oder noch nicht passiert ist. Unsere angeborene bzw anerzogene, anerlernte Moralvorstellung würde wohl in 99.9% aller Fälle reelle Gewaltanwendung für Konfliktlösungen in irgendeiner Form verhindern. Was machen wir, wir kompensieren es, in dem wir uns mit gewalttätigem Material auseinandersetzen. In dem Fall Medien wie Spiele oder Filme. Ironischerweise ist beides auch für die Erlernung von Moral und Ethik zuständig. Was früher Gott und die Bibel war, sind jetzt die Medien. 
Auch im Buch der Bücher gibts Gewalt. Und das die "Guten" auch gerne diese anwendeten, sieht man ja an unzähligen Glaubenskriegen. Das alte Spiel Gut gegen Böse. Also basiert dieses Gute und Böse und deren unendlichen Kämpfe gegeneinander, die einem in Spielen und Filmen vorgelegt werden, auf uralter Thematik.  

Was mich doch sehr beschäftigt ist die stetig steigende Abstumpfung bzw Tolerierung von immer härterer Gewalt, um das Böse zu besiegen. Das ist mMn allein dem Kommerz geschuldet. Nicht nur Sex sells, sondern auch Gewalt sells. Und man muss halt Jahr für Jahr eine Schippe drauf legen, um den Gewinn einer Produktion möglichst zu maximieren. Schließlich soll der Konsument sich beim Konsumieren nicht langweilen und mit Freude auf den nächsten Title warten. Die stetige steigende Abstumpfung ist wohl nur mit Tiefenpsychologischen Aspekt zu erklären, vor der selbst Wissenschaftler kapitulieren würden, denn man weiß, die Psyche eines Menschen ist mit keiner Formel oder Wissenschaft errechenbar. Man muss sich halt an Statistiken und Studien halten.
Was mir auch sehr zu denken gibt, ist die Anzahl an Material und Inhalten heutzutage. Der Markt ist völlig überflutet mit Inhalte, in denen Gewalt angewendet wird, um etwas zu erreichen. Was soll man  sagen, stell die The Last of us oder auch Doom Eternal vor, bei denen du die Bösewichte zuquatscht um sie von ihren bösen Machenschaften abzuhalten.

Zusammen gefasst würde ich sagen, Gewalt gehört nun mal zum Leben dazu, seit Anbeginn der Zeit der ersten Menschen in Höhlen, geschweige den im Tierreich. Da die Menschheit sich heute zivilisiert hat um gewaltfrei Konflikte zu lösen, spielt man halt weiterhin damit. Denn wie gesagt, es steckt in jeden von uns. Man bedenke, auch im Packman steckt gewalttätiges Material.

Das hier ist meine Meinung innerhalb einer halben Stunde zusammen gefasst. Um über solch umfassender Thematik zu diskutieren ist das bei Weiten zu wenig Zeit. Also nur oberflächliches Gedankengut.

PS: Ich finde diese kritischen Artikel hier von Lukasschmid auch interessant und sehe mich in der meiner pers. Meinung und Wahrnehmung auch oft bestätigt. Gerne mehr davon.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (22. September 2021)

Holzkerbe schrieb:


> So mutig ein Spiel wie TLoU II in seiner Inszenierung und Charakterzeichnung ist, so dermaßen stumpfsinnig und mitunter unterträglich ist es in seiner Gewaltdarstellung. Das war von Entwickler Naughty Dog zwar so gewollt, aber ob es auch notwendig war? Muss oder will ich mir so etwas denn eigentlich geben, frage ich mich? Gerade in Bezug auf TLoU bin ich nicht die einzige Person, welcher das "Spiel" emotional stark zu schaffen gemacht hat.


Bei TLoU2 bin ich auch etwa hin- und hergerissen. Ich denke, dass der Titel durchaus Gewalt bis zum einem gewissen Punkt als Stilmittel einsetzen sollte, da die ganze Prämisse extrem finster und brutal ist. Aber das Spiel überspannt den Bogen dadurch, dass es einfach zu lang und erschöpfend ist. 
Am Ende war ich wirklich ausgelaugt und nicht mehr willens, die Figuren das tun zu lassen, was das Spiel für sie vorsah, aber dennoch musste ich die Gewalt weiter eskalieren lassen, bis zum bitteren Ende. 
Und ja, das war zu viel und ich werde das Spiel nie wieder spielen, aber irgendwie hat sie Gewalt damit auch ihren Zweck erfüllt.


----------



## golani79 (22. September 2021)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Am Ende war ich wirklich ausgelaugt und nicht mehr willens, die Figuren das tun zu lassen, was das Spiel für sie vorsah, aber dennoch musste ich die Gewalt weiter eskalieren lassen, bis zum bitteren Ende.


Ich denke, das war genauso gewollt .. ging mir nicht anders.


----------

